# Nvidia-Quartalszahlen: RTX-Karten um Turing verkaufen sich schlecht



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. Februar 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Nvidia-Quartalszahlen: RTX-Karten um Turing verkaufen sich schlecht*

						Nvidia hat seine Quartalszahlen vorgelegt. Nachdem bereits im Januar eine Umsatzwarnung ausgegeben wurde, war man auf schlechte Nachrichten vorbereitet. Und auch wenn der Gewinn halbiert wurde, haben Anleger Vertrauen - das Wertpapier stieg.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Nvidia-Quartalszahlen: RTX-Karten um Turing verkaufen sich schlecht*


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Februar 2019)

Wundert das wirklich jemanden?
Teils einfach nur noch als absurd hoch zu bezeichnende Preise für die entsprechenden Karten, wenig Titel wo der Spieler durch Turing einen sichtbaren grafischen Mehrwert bekommt.
Warum also sollten die Käufer Nvidia für die RTX-Karten (im positivien Sinne) nun "die Bude einrennen"?


----------



## Neotax (15. Februar 2019)

Gut so das sich den überteuerten schrott niemanden kauft und damit ist nicht nur Nvidia gemeint, sondern Amd gleich mit!


----------



## Xeandro (15. Februar 2019)

Wenn die 2080ti auf dem Preisniveau von 1080ti geblieben wäre würden wir vielleicht andere News lesen. Aber so sind viele (mich eingeschlossen) bei ihren alten Graka´s geblieben oder haben sich anderweitig umgesehen.


----------



## forg1vr (15. Februar 2019)

Crazy-ige Marge von 60% auf immer noch crazy-ige  54% gefallen. 

Deshalb läufts bei denen trotzdem noch. Sagt aber auch was über gestiegenen Materialkosten bei Turing.


----------



## shaboo (15. Februar 2019)

Die Vollidioten. Wie kann man denn angesichts eines Nachfrageeinbruchs durch das Ende des Mining-Booms ernsthaft mittels einer Hochpreispolitik das Interesse an den neuen Karten noch zusätzlich im Keim ersticken und noch weiter senken? Klar, gibt es immer noch zahlreiche total Schmerzbefreite, die die neuen Karten trotzdem kaufen, aber sollte die Analyse stimmen, dass der Umsatzrückgang auch mit Kaufzurückhaltung aufgrund der Preispolitik zu tun hat, ist es gut zu sehen, dass die Leute nicht alles mit sich machen lassen.

Für Nvidia wird sich an dieser Situation auch erst dann wieder etwas ändern, wenn sie die RTX-Preise deutlich(!) senken oder wenn sie hinsichtlich Preis, Leistung und Speicherausbau ausgewogene GTX-Modelle auf den Markt bringen ...


----------



## arborman (15. Februar 2019)

Wer gierig wird und Karten zu völlig überhöten Preisen verkaufen will, erhält halt die Quittung. Ist bei Apple nicht anders. Was denken sich diese Menschen eigentlich, dass wir Käufer einfach dumm im Gehirn sind. Da kann man noch von so vielen Faktoren, warum und weshalb es so ist, sprechen. Ihr wisst es und wir wissen es warum es nicht gekauft wird. Solch Marketinggeschwafel wird immer dümmer. Und jetzt sollten wir noch ein schlechtes Gewissen haben weil wir diesn Qutasch nicht kaufen und mitmachen? Spinnen diese möchtegern Manager eigentlich. Ihr habt doch einfach eine Vollmeise.


----------



## bastian123f (15. Februar 2019)

Dann sollten die schleunigst ihre Preise mal anpassen, oder gute GTX Karten ohne RTX bringen!


----------



## Eragoss (15. Februar 2019)

Naja, Nvidia hat das ganze zu optimistisch gesehen. Bisher waren es die Gamer gewohnt nach 2 Jahren zum einiger maßen vergleichbaren Preis (ggf. +50-100€) 30-60% Mehr Leistung zu bekommen. Bei der 1080TI vs RTX 2080 waren es halt nur 5% und das motiviert wohl kaum einen 1080TI Besitzer zu wechseln. Die RTX 2080 TI ist schlicht zu teuer um in großen Stückzahlen abgesetzt zu werden. Und die neuen Funktionen? kaum verfügbare Spiele bzw. mit BF5 eher negativ statt Positivwerbung gemacht. Mittlerweile ist es ganz gut spielbar, jedoch mit DLSS leidet dann wieder deutlich die Schärfe. Irgendwie läuft es halt noch nicht so richtig rund.

Nvidia sollte schleunigst (Ende 2019) eine neue bezahlbare Gen auf 7nm Basis nachschieben um auch Besitzer einer 1080TI zum wechsel zu motivieren.


----------



## shaboo (15. Februar 2019)

arborman schrieb:


> Wer gierig wird und Karten zu völlig überhöten Preisen verkaufen will, erhält halt die Quittung. Ist bei Apple nicht anders.


Wobei die Situation bei Apple sogar noch ungleich besser ist, da die nach wir vor auch noch das iPhone 7, das iPhone 8 etc. produzieren, was nach wie vor leistungsfähige, halbwegs bezahlbare und durch das aktuelle iOS-Betriebssystem voll unterstütze Smartphones sind. Und die werden ja auch noch in riesigen Stückzahlen verkauft!

Würden Nvidias 1070(Ti) und 1080(Ti) nach wie vor produziert und wären zu Preisen verfügbar, die dem Status als Auslaufmodell gerecht werden, dann hätte man ja zumindest Alternativen und die Verärgerung über Nvidia wäre nur halb so groß. Klar würde dann jeder die 1070Ti statt der 2060 und die 1080Ti statt der 2080 kaufen, aber das zeigt halt nur, was für ein Griff ins Klo dieser Generationswechsel war.


----------



## Vega56pulse (15. Februar 2019)

Ist ja auch die enttäuschendste Gen EVER.


----------



## Kondar (15. Februar 2019)

Xeandro schrieb:


> Wenn die 2080ti auf dem Preisniveau von 1080ti geblieben wäre würden wir vielleicht andere News lesen. Aber so sind viele (mich eingeschlossen) bei ihren alten Graka´s geblieben oder haben sich anderweitig umgesehen.



naja nicht nur die.
2060 für ~225€
2070 für ~350€
2080 für ~500€
2080 ti für ~850€

Ich hätte mir da dann ggf. sogar die TIgekauft weil ich seit (gefühlten) Ewigkeiten mit Low-End bis Mainstream Karten rumschipper.
So schaue ich mal was die nächste Gen. so kann. Hoffendlich wird die günstiger und spürbar schneller


----------



## Andrej (15. Februar 2019)

Was haben die bei Nvidia denn erwartet? Welcher normal denkende Mensch kauft sich denn eine RTX 2080, wenn er eine GTX 1080 hat oder sogar eine Ti, um eine Leistungssteigerung von 5-20% für 800€ zu bekommen?!
Für solche wie mich würde es sich lohnen, denn die Steigerung von einer GTX 680 auf RTX2070/80 wäre gewaltig.


----------



## shaboo (15. Februar 2019)

Andrej schrieb:


> Für solche wie mich würde es sich lohnen, denn die Steigerung von einer GTX 680 auf RTX2070/80 wäre gewaltig.


Ich habe auch noch eine GTX670. Für uns wäre es perfekt gewesen, wenn's die 1080Ti irgendwann mal zu echten Ausverkaufspreisen gegeben hätte. Dann wäre ich auch sofort umgestiegen. Aber da selbst dem letzten Mungo beim Erscheinen der RTX-Modelle sofort klar war, dass die 1080Ti die bessere 2080 ist, war die Nachfrage leider bis zum Schluss konstant hoch


----------



## olletsag (15. Februar 2019)

Eragoss schrieb:


> Naja, Nvidia hat das ganze zu optimistisch gesehen. Bisher waren es die Gamer gewohnt nach 2 Jahren zum einiger maßen vergleichbaren Preis (ggf. +50-100€) 30-60% Mehr Leistung zu bekommen. Bei der 1080TI vs RTX 2080 waren es halt nur 5% und das motiviert wohl kaum einen 1080TI Besitzer zu wechseln. Die RTX 2080 TI ist schlicht zu teuer um in großen Stückzahlen abgesetzt zu werden. Und die neuen Funktionen? kaum verfügbare Spiele bzw. mit BF5 eher negativ statt Positivwerbung gemacht. Mittlerweile ist es ganz gut spielbar, jedoch mit DLSS leidet dann wieder deutlich die Schärfe. Irgendwie läuft es halt noch nicht so richtig rund.
> 
> Nvidia sollte schleunigst (Ende 2019) eine neue bezahlbare Gen auf 7nm Basis nachschieben um auch Besitzer einer 1080TI zum wechsel zu motivieren.



Sie wurden am 11.02. auf Kursziel von 175 für das GJ 2019/2020 abgesenkt. Das die Anleger noch Vertrauen haben liegt am Markt allein, Gamer haben es wohl nicht mehr.

Und anstatt die Gamer zurückzuholen, die den Grossteil der Einnahmen ausmachen belässt man es bei der Preisstruktur, weil die Anleger sonst davonlaufen würden. Ausbaden müssen wir es.

Entschuldigt, aber dort hat man sie nicht mehr alle. Wer den Gewinn vor den Umsatz stellt, gehört sofort abgelöst, dem ist es scheissegal was mit deinen Anteilen passiert.

Und welche Anleger haben bitte Vertrauen, die die sich in der Branche auskennen und sie teilweise mitfinanzieren sind mit 3,6mrd $ längst ausgestiegen und sehen keinerlei Wachstum bei RTX oder in anderen Sparten. Es wird überall nur noch gelogen, egal wo. Wahrscheinlich vergisst man, dass Intel in den umsatzstärksten Bereichen 2020 auch noch angreifen will. Eins ist Fakt, hört sich sicher unmöglich in dem Zusammenhang an, aber Poor Volta trifft es in jedem Belang - wie die Faust aufs Auge. Man kann Koduri und seinem Marketinghaufen alles vorwerfen, aber nicht Unkenntnis. Die wussten schon früh was Tensor für Consumer wird. Wie kann man seinen grössten Brötchengeber, "die Gamer" so auf die Probe stellen, ihn abmelken und im Nachgang so veralbern. Unfassbar...

Die ganzen Analysten usw., lügen sich doch auch nur in die eigne Tasche, der grösste Teil wird reichlich mitverdient haben.


----------



## Kondar (15. Februar 2019)

Andrej schrieb:


> Was haben die bei Nvidia denn erwartet? Welcher normal denkende Mensch kauft sich denn eine RTX 2080, wenn er eine GTX 1080 hat oder sogar eine Ti, um eine Leistungssteigerung von 5-20% für 800€ zu bekommen?!
> Für solche wie mich würde es sich lohnen, denn die Steigerung von einer GTX 680 auf RTX2070/80 wäre gewaltig.



Stimmt aber auch wenn man mehrere Zwischenschritte drin hätte würde sich das ggf. lohnen.
Von der GTX 980 zur 1080 gab es ~60% mehr FPS aber von der 1080 zur 2080 sind es nur ~30%.
Wenn man dann noch überlegt das damals das Thema DX12*.1* ein großes Thema war und praktisch heute tot ist 
kann es sein das in ~2 jahren auch keiner mehr über RT redet. 
Alternativ gibt es wieder Extra Karten für RT wie davormit Physic bzw davor für die 3D funktionen .
Bis der ganze Kram wirklich von eine Karte vernünftig berechnet werden kann; also keine 1080p mit lachhaften FPS.


----------



## olletsag (15. Februar 2019)

Es ist alles viel schlimmer. NVidia möchte gar nicht, dass der Pascalanwender Turing kauft, sie möchten das die Maxwellanwender und weniger es tun. Wenn man sich dann die Preissprünge seit dem ansieht, kann man nur glauben die leben in einem Irrenhaus.

Der eine oder andere 1080ti Anwender kauft doch Turing, egal ob als 2080 oder 2080ti, weil er sich als Early Adopter sieht. Aber sicher nicht alle, der Grossteil will einfach die Karte einbauen und losspielen, dass hat man sich die letzten Jahre selbst herangezüchtet. Nun scheitert man an dieser Form von Service gewaltig, mit der neuen Gen. 

Nur der 980ti Anwender tut es nicht, weil das Preissprünge jenseits von Gut und Böse sind, egal was sie versprechen. Dabei verlässt man sich auch noch auf EA und andere Spielepublisher (Deep Silver), die die letzten Jahre ausreichend in Verruf geraten sind.

Das Marketing gehört komplett abgelöst, die BWL Heinis die sich beim Mininganteil (20% und mehr) offensichtlich NUR verrechnet haben - auch. Leider hat Intel alle fähigen Leute wohl weggekauft oder sie sind in den wohlverdienten Ruhestand gegangen. Den anderen gehts nur um Kohle, mehr nicht.


----------



## Verak (15. Februar 2019)

Kondar schrieb:


> Von der GTX 980 zur 1080 gab es ~60% mehr FPS aber von der 1080 zur 2080 sind es nur ~30%.



Wenn man sich dann noch die Release Preise anhand der MSI Gaming Karten anschaut:

GTX980 - ~570€

GTX1080 - ~790€

RTX2080 - ~920€

Totaler Irrsinn. Die Release Preise haben sich seit der GTX980 fast verdoppelt und einige unterstützen diese Preis- und Firmenpolitik auch noch und rechtfertigen dies mit steigender Performance und neuen Features wie RT und DLSS.


----------



## nibi030 (15. Februar 2019)

Verak schrieb:


> Wenn man sich dann noch die Release Preise anhand der MSI Gaming Karten anschaut:
> 
> GTX980 - ~570€
> 
> ...



und meine GTX 780 kam damals um die 460 Euro im guten Custom Design.... zu dem Zeitpunkt gab es aber noch einen echten Rivalen. So verändert sich eben alles wenn einer die technologische Latte so hoch gehangen hat. Nvidia hätte den Leuten niemals RTX andrehen können wenn AMD nur irgendwie ein gleichwertiges Produkt hätte.

Auf der anderen Seite : who cares?!

Ich hab noch ne 1070 und ne 1080ti und beide reichen mir voll aus... ob es jetzt 4k ist oder 1440p ist auf 65 Zoll "für mich" ziemlich egal.


----------



## Gast20190402 (15. Februar 2019)

Turing und die Seven sind aber halt auch unattraktiv. 
Zumindest aus meiner Sicht.

Wer Interesse an solcher Hardware hätte wird auch halbwegs aktuelle verbaut haben und nicht seit 3 Generationen warten, da ist der Leistungszuwachs einfach zu gering für das Geld.

Early Adopter oder Content Creator gönne ich Ihren Kauf dennoch, aber diese werden halt sehr in der Unterzahl sein.

Abgesehen von den 2 kleinen Gruppen kaufen sich doch die Wenigsten ne Neue GPU wenn diese schon eine gute Custom 1080(ti) oder Vega64 verbaut haben.

Es lohnt sich nicht sehr für diese Mehrleistung zu dem Preis.


----------



## Verak (15. Februar 2019)

Wobei man ja sagen könnte das sie sogar noch 200€ im Vergleich zur GTX1080Ti drauf gelegt und einfach mal 3GB VRam abgezogen haben. Aber dafür hat man ja tolles RT was unter FullHD grad mal so mit 60FPS unter Titel wie Tomb Raider und Metro:Exodus läuft. Idiocracy lässt grüßen, aber dazu brauch man nur mal den TV anmachen und sehen was jeden Tag hoch und runter läuft. Nimmt sich im IT gaming Bereich nicht wirklich etwas.


----------



## olletsag (15. Februar 2019)

nibi030 schrieb:


> und meine GTX 780 kam damals um die 460 Euro im guten Custom Design.... zu dem Zeitpunkt gab es aber noch einen echten Rivalen. So verändert sich eben alles wenn einer die technologische Latte so hoch gehangen hat. Nvidia hätte den Leuten niemals RTX andrehen können wenn AMD nur irgendwie ein gleichwertiges Produkt hätte.
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite : who cares?!
> 
> Ich hab noch ne 1070 und ne 1080ti und beide reichen mir voll aus... ob es jetzt 4k ist oder 1440p ist auf 65 Zoll "für mich" ziemlich egal.


Irgendwo ist das richtig aber auch falsch, denn als Marktführer hast du Trends zu setzen, an denen sich andere orientieren können. Was die in dem Fall aber nicht wollen. Das ist viel schlimmer. Vermutlich kann AMD/RTG genauso so was raushauen, nur kaufen würde es keiner.

Immer oben zu stehen hat auch Nachteile, nämlich immer einen draufsetzen zu müssen, was in den Augen der eigenen Käuferschaft, auch als ausreichend gut angesehen wird. Das ist bei RTX bisher nicht der Fall. 

Schlimmer noch die Konkurrenz stiehlt dir dann auch noch die Nischen, weil sie sich schnell orientieren und die Segmente abdecken, die man sich noch frei halten könnte, um Einnahmen anderweitig zu generieren.

RTX muss jetzt zum Erfolg werden, sonst sieht es übel aus - weil 52% der Geschäftsanteile und Gewinne daraus stammen. Fast 50% weniger in 6 Monaten ist ein deutliches Zeichen. NVidia muss reagieren, bringt die 2085 mit 12GiB und reguliert die Preise im Massenmarkt so nach und alles ist gut. So bekommt man die Gamer zurück.

Wie es ausgehen kann, wenn man sich mit der Konkurrenz, den Händlern und Gamern anlegt oder Preisschlachten liefert, sah man bei AMD - das geht nach hinten los. Sie entwerten Produkte im Markt völlig und deren Laufzeit. Su hat diesen Knoten geschickt gelöst, auch wenn nicht alles Gold ist was glänzt. Die spielen auf Zeit bis Intel kommt,  weil die den grössten GPU Marktanteil halten. Das ist z.Z. verdammt wichtig. Vermutlich kauft der grosse Teil dann sogar noch dGPUs von Intel, wenn sie schaffen konkurrenzfähig zu werden, kann man damit die OEM Märkte beherrschen und bestimmen. Alles aus einer Hand zum guten Preis macht sich immer gut.


----------



## shaboo (15. Februar 2019)

Verak schrieb:


> Totaler Irrsinn. Die Release Preise haben sich seit der GTX980 fast verdoppelt und einige unterstützen diese Preis- und Firmenpolitik auch noch und rechtfertigen dies mit steigender Performance und neuen Features wie RT und DLSS.


Ich bin ja sogar bereit, dieses Argument gelten zu lassen. Ja, Raytracing ist eine geile Technik, die Freude auf die Zukunft macht. Ja, die Entwicklung neuer Features und größere Chipflächen kosten natürlich Geld.

ABER man darf dabei nicht total an den Erwartungen und dem Bedarf (stabile 4k@60-144 FPS für alle) und an den Geldbörsen der Leute vorbei entwickeln und veröffentlichen!

Man hätte einfach ausgewogene GTX 1150 bis 1180(Ti) auf den Markt bringen sollen und dazu vielleicht eine Art hammerteurer RTX Titan, die als Proof of Concept fungiert und die Leute geil auf Raytracing macht. Klar wäre ein solcher Exot von den Entwicklern nicht in der Breite mit Raytracing-Unterstützung bedacht worden wie jetzt und zukünftig eventuell die RTX 2060-2080, aber das wäre ja auch erst mal gar nicht nötig gewesen. Um die Leute neugierig zu machen auf spätere RTX-Modelle 1250 bis 1280 hätte es allemal gereicht. Und bis dahin hätte jeder weiter gerne sein Geld Nvidia in den Rachen geworfen. Aber nee, man musste ja Raytracing unbedingt vorzeitig und ganz breit in den Markt drücken ...


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Februar 2019)

Verak schrieb:


> GTX980 - ~570€



Um bzgl. der Vergleichbarkeit bei MSI zu bleiben:

Und wenn man dann noch bedenkt das die GTX 980 auf der gleichen Performence Chip-Basis für Gamingkarten ruht wie die GTX 560, die 3 Generationen zuvor noch für 168 Euro angeboten wurde und bereits eine Generation später bei der GTX 680 für 538 Euro im High End Bereich verwurstet wurde. 
Während die deutlich komplexeren und größeren Chips in der GTX 580 als Vollausbau für um die 446 Euro zum Release angeboten wurden und mit der GTX 780Ti dann schon auf 650 Euro zu Release anstiegen, während man die Titan als Vollausbau für 966 Euro angeboten hat.

Die Preise sind schon seit Jahren bei Nividia nur noch am Klettern, während man die Kosten effektiv gedrückt hat (kleiner Chip für Preise die man früher für die großen Chips gezahlt hat, während die größeren kontinuierlich deutlich im Preis angehoben wurden).
Die Kundschaft hat bis jetzt auch immer noch irgend eine Ausrede gefunden womit sich in ihren Augen Nvidias Preispolitik schönreden ließ, zumindest scheinbar bis jetzt...
Mit Turing hat Nvidia es nicht mehr geschaft seine Kunden davon zu überzeugen das die gebotene Leistung und Ausstattung weiterhin steigende Preise rechtfertigen würden.

Eben aber wie schon gesagt auch kein Wunder, wenn man bedenkt das die RTX 2060, was mal die Einstiegskarte für Gamer war, die ernsthaft spielen wollten, aber auch auf den Preis achteten / achten mussten, darstellte zum Release ernsthaft für 479 Euro wegging, was inzwischen rund dreimal soviel ist wie einst zum Release für eine GTX 560 gezahlt worden ist.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (15. Februar 2019)

Im Grunde kann sich erst mit der nächsten Generation etwas ändern.

Diese RTX-Beta die da gerade läuft, lockt einen nicht gerade zum Kauf. Weder preislich, noch leistungstechnisch, oder _überhaupt_ technisch.
Mal schaun, wie es mit den nächsten Generationen dann aussieht.

Das Gute ist halt, dass die Einstiegsklasse dann auch langsam stärker wird(pro Generation) und somit wohl auch gut für WQHD reicht. Im Notfall mit "RTX off"  . 
Man soll angeblich auch noch _ohne_ RTX zocken können, hab ich mal gehört(teilweise sogar schöner !  ).


----------



## Da_Obst (15. Februar 2019)

Das war doch zu erwarten, mir kann keiner erzählen, dass die Leute bei NV nicht damit gerechnet haben. Bei den aktuell angeschlagenen Preisen liegt es doch auf der Hand, dass die Karten zum Ladenhüter werden und Staub sammeln.

Man muss ja ziemlich schmerzbefreit sein um ~100% Aufpreis für ~30% mehr Leistung zu bezahlen. Wenn jemand gut verdient und das aus dem Taschengeld locker machen kann ist das toll, aber nicht der Regelfall. Ich kenne kaum jemanden der einfach mal ohne weiteres 1000€+ für eine Graka raushauen kann. Und für mich als Student ist es quasi nicht leistbar, auch wenn ich im Sommer recht gut verdiene.

Immerhin handelt es sich hier um ein reinen Luxus. Keiner braucht eine Graka um überleben zu können. Und selbst bei einem Hobby gibt es eine Schmerzgrenze ab welcher neues Spielzeug nicht mehr so prickelnd ist.

Nicht umsonst verkaufen sich die meisten Grakas im 200-300€ Bereich. Bei mir liegt die Grenze bei 500€. Alles darüber ist für mich völlig uninteressant. Bin schon gespannt was NV mit dem Refresh aufführt. ~50% Plus zur 980Ti für ~350€ und ich bin dabei, your move Nvidia.


----------



## Gizfreak (15. Februar 2019)

Vielleicht sollten Nvidia und Apple eine Selbsthilfegruppe gründen, "warum verkaufen sich unsere komplett überteuerten Produkte nicht so gut?" 

Aber nur so werden sie es lernen, ich hoffe weiterhin auf AMD und etwaige Konkurrenz in High-End Segment obwohl ich den Vega-Release noch gut in Erinnerung habe.


----------



## -Xe0n- (15. Februar 2019)

Und wer bei Nvidia hat jetzt gedacht, dass sie sich gut verkaufen werden?


----------



## Birdy84 (15. Februar 2019)

olletsag schrieb:


> Alles aus einer Hand zum guten Preis macht sich immer gut.


Klar, aber wir reden immer noch von Intel? Wann hat Intel noch mal richtige Preis-/Leistungskracher gehabt? Kann man wohl an einer Hand abzählen.

@Topic: Ich gönne es ihnen und hoffen, sie es wird noch schlimmer, da sie weiter an ihrer Preispolitik festhalten wollen. Hoffentlich halten Maxwell, Pascal,  Polaris und Vega schön lange.


----------



## sterreich (15. Februar 2019)

nibi030 schrieb:


> und meine GTX 780 kam damals um die 460 Euro im guten Custom Design.... zu dem Zeitpunkt gab es aber noch einen echten Rivalen. So verändert sich eben alles wenn einer die technologische Latte so hoch gehangen hat. Nvidia hätte den Leuten niemals RTX andrehen können wenn AMD nur irgendwie ein gleichwertiges Produkt hätte.
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite : who cares?!
> 
> Ich hab noch ne 1070 und ne 1080ti und beide reichen mir voll aus... ob es jetzt 4k ist oder 1440p ist auf 65 Zoll "für mich" ziemlich egal.



Schöne Zurschaustellung von "Nach mir die Sintflut".
Gibt auch Leute, die noch mit einer alten Karte herumgurken. Als ich aufrüsten wollte war der Miningwahn gerade im vollen Gange. Und so blöd 2-3 Jahre alte Technik zum selben Preis wie vor 2-3 Jahren im PC-Segment zu kaufen bin ich auch nicht. Bzw. jetzt kann ich gleich auf Navi warten.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Februar 2019)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Klar, aber wir reden immer noch von Intel? Wann hat Intel noch mal richtige Preis-/Leistungskracher gehabt? Kann man wohl an einer Hand abzählen.



Intel hatte eigentlich die meiste Zeit, rückblickend bis zum Core 2 Duo, CPUs im Sortiement die P/L-technisch recht brauchbar waren, z.B. Core 2 Duo 6600, Core 2 Quad 6600, Core 2 Quad 8400, Core 2 Quad 9450 und 9550, Core i5 750, Core i7 920, Core i7 4690k, usw.

Jedenfalls mehr als Nvidia die letzten Jahre gute P/L Angebote bei ihren GPUs hatte.


----------



## Killer-Instinct (15. Februar 2019)

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Wirtschaft-Thema-238882/News/RTX-Karten-um-Turing-verkaufen-sich-schlecht-1275524/ schrieb:
			
		

> Die Preise wird man wohl erst einmal beibehalten, auch wenn einige  Händler bereits damit begonnen haben, diese zu Lasten ihrer eigenen  Marge zu senken.


Sie liegen wie Blei in den Regalen, die Händler versuchen sie auf Kosten eigener Marge loszuwerden => wahrscheinlich um Kapital einzuholen. Ich denke nicht, dass sie sich nach dem Verkauf schnell mit neuen Turingkarten eindecken werden. Wenn das nicht die letzte Alarmglocke ist, dann weiß ich nicht, was die Lederjacke raucht.


----------



## Kondar (15. Februar 2019)

Verak schrieb:


> Wenn man sich dann noch die Release Preise anhand der *MSI Gaming Karten* anschaut:
> 
> GTX980 - ~570€
> GTX1080 - ~790€
> ...



Einige werden dann sagen aber Karte er Marke XYZ kostet doch nur XYZ € (und damit deutlich günstiger).
Mag auch stimmen aber der Preisanstieg zieht sich durch alle Marken; 
kann sein das in dem Bsp. MSI dachte das nochmal 10% (?) extra draufschlagen niemanden auffällt aber unter dem Strich ändert das nichts.

Eigendlich hat je Generation irgendwas neues ob nun DX12 oder eben RT; nur diesesmal ist neben dem extra Preis alles irgendwie Käse....


----------



## Chatstar (15. Februar 2019)

NVidia braucht raytracing um in 5 jahren überhaupt noch am markt zu sein.


----------



## Kondar (15. Februar 2019)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Man soll angeblich auch noch _ohne_ RTX zocken können, hab ich mal gehört(teilweise sogar schöner !  ).



mmm wenn der Epic Store jedem neuen Nutzer ne ti gibt würde ich mir da dann auch Axiom Verge kaufen 
(oder zur Not auch Metro  )


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Februar 2019)

Kondar schrieb:


> mmm wenn der Epic Store jedem neuen Nutzer ne ti gibt würde ich mir da dann auch Axiom Verge kaufen
> (oder zur Not auch Metro  )



Vieleicht sollte Nividia ja mal allgemein versuchen ihre nächste GPU-Generation als Exklusivdeal über den Epic Store zu vertickern.


----------



## RMF (15. Februar 2019)

forg1vr schrieb:


> Crazy-ige Marge von 60% auf immer noch crazy-ige  54% gefallen.
> 
> Deshalb läufts bei denen trotzdem noch. Sagt aber auch was über gestiegenen Materialkosten bei Turing.



Lass dich hier nicht hinters Licht führen. 
1.) haben die Chips, welche eigenltlich für 1080 Ti/1080 waren beschnitten und als 1060 verkauft, dass drückt massiv auf die Marge.
2.) die Marge war während des Mining Booms natürlich gigantisch, damals waren die Karten aber schon überteuert. 
3.) die stockende Nachfrage kann zu nachträglicher Produktionsdrosselung führen, was genauso auf die Marge schlägt.

all dies zusammen genommen war die Marge auf einigen Produkten gigantisch, wenn man dabei nur 6% overall verliert. Nvidia will aber den Kunden was anderes glauben machen...


----------



## Waupee (15. Februar 2019)

Wie war das wir werden sie vernichtend schlagen der Schuß ist wohl daran nach hinten loszugehen Lederjäckchen


----------



## Chatstar (15. Februar 2019)

Nvidia hat sich mit  RTX und den Preisen ein eigenes Bein gestellt und sind dann auch noch darüber gestolpert.


----------



## Da_Obst (15. Februar 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Intel hatte eigentlich die meiste Zeit, rückblickend bis zum Core 2 Duo, CPUs im Sortiement die P/L-technisch recht brauchbar waren, z.B. Core 2 Duo 6600, Core 2 Quad 6600, Core 2 Quad 8400, Core 2 Quad 9450 und 9550, Core i5 750, Core i7 920, Core i7 4690k, usw.
> 
> Jedenfalls mehr als Nvidia die letzten Jahre gute P/L Angebote bei ihren GPUs hatte.



Voll, ich würde die Sandy's noch in die Liste nehmen. Gerade beim 25k war das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis wirklich gut. Die haben sich daher auch verkauft wie warme Semmeln sonntags.  



Chatstar schrieb:


> NVidia braucht raytracing um in 5 jahren überhaupt noch am markt zu sein.



Hm, das bezweifle ich ziemlich stark. Die nötige Rechenleistung um ein FHD Bild vollständig mit RT zu berechnen und eine annehmbare Qualität zu erhalten ist einfach enorm. Und dann muss alle 16ms ein Frame durch die Graka wandern um mit 60fps unterwegs zu sein. Ich glaube, dass wir da viel länger als 5 Jahre warten müssen bis Echtzeit RT zufriedenstellend auf Endanwender Hardware läuft. Meine 980Ti benötigt für die FHD BMW Blender Szene mit 150 Samples so 3 Minuten. Eine RTX 2080 benötigt anscheinend so 1 Minute und 20 Sekunden. Da muss noch sehr viel Leistung dazu kommen.


----------



## Kelemvor (15. Februar 2019)

Mich beschleicht das Gefühl das sie total unterschätzt haben wie viele Karten sie an die Miner vertickt haben, diese Blase ist geplatzt und die Mining Karten fluten fast günstig den Gebrauchtmarkt.

Dann kann man schonmal mit der neuen Generation einigermassen flach auf die Schnute fallen. Käufer eh nicht so willig, und die Top Karten der Vorgängergeneration werden gebraucht verschleudert.

Eigentlich ist der Absturz noch viel zu klein, denke ich jedenfalls.


----------



## Arkintosz (15. Februar 2019)

Für technisch unbedarfte Anleger ist das sicherlich eine hilfreiche Meldung, unter uns - hat das doch jeder so erwartet.

NV hat vorher ja immerhin den Markt unter 500€ noch beliefert. Aber mit Turing gab es anfangs nur die Karten über 500€. Das wäre so, wie wenn Mercedes einfach nur noch S-Klassen produziert und hofft, dass Studenten sie auch kaufen. (Wobei eine S-Klasse immerhin einen greifbaren Mehrwert bietet, während Turing eigentlich nur das gleiche wie bisher, nur mit einem anderen Label bot, zum gleichen Preis mit Startschwierigkeiten, enttäuschendem Raytracing und enttäuschendem DLSS bot...)

Eventuell sah NV auch seine große Chance darin, im ultrateuren Segment zu agieren und den Markt für sich allein zu haben, weil AMD unter 500€ ziemlich attraktive Produkte hat, mit denen man möglicherweise preislich nicht mithalten wollte.

Allerdings hat NV damit gerade erst die Möglichkeit für AMD geschaffen, die Radeon VII mit 16 GiB HBM als Spitze des Produktlineups einzuführen, während die NV-Karten mittlerweile massiv im Preis gesunken sind. Selbst ich finde die Radeon VII extrem attraktiv, obwohl eigentlich mein Limit 500€ sind und ich schon eine Vega56 habe. Für eine 8GiB-Grafikkarte fast 1.000€ zu zahlen, würde mir allerdings nie im Traum einfallen, wenn es die schon ab 170€ gibt - so viel kann ein bisschen mehr Rechenleistung auch gar nicht wert sein.

Tatsächlich ging seit September letzten Jahres alles, was NV gemacht hat, komplett in die Hose und somit war das Ergebnis völlig vorhersehbar. Bisher musste man teilweise eingestehen, dass die Dinge, die NV tat, zwar fies aber irgendwie intelligent waren, aber diesmal war es überzogen dreist und das ganze hat sich zusammen mit den Kundenerfahrungen aus den letzten Jahren noch kombiniert.

Besserung kann kurzfristig auch gar nicht in Sicht sein, weil im Sommer Navi kommt und NV dann so schnell nach der Einführung von Turing schon die nächste Architektur raushauen müsste. Vielleicht müssen sie das sogar - aber egal wie es weiter geht, das Marktverhalten von NV rächt sich langsam und wird teuer.


----------



## restX3 (15. Februar 2019)

Tja. Pascal war preislich schon hart an der Grenze. Turing haut dem Fass den Boden raus. Darf gerne noch schlechter laufen für Nvidia mit RTX.


----------



## Sansana (15. Februar 2019)

Turings größter Erfolg ist das Nvidia jetzt die Preisgrenze gefunden hat wo die Leute keinen bock mehr haben. Bald RTX 2080 ti für nur lächerliche 999?


----------



## Hofnaerrchen (15. Februar 2019)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> Mich beschleicht das Gefühl das sie total unterschätzt haben wie viele Karten sie an die Miner vertickt haben, diese Blase ist geplatzt und die Mining Karten fluten fast günstig den Gebrauchtmarkt.
> 
> Dann kann man schonmal mit der neuen Generation einigermassen flach auf die Schnute fallen. Käufer eh nicht so willig, und die Top Karten der Vorgängergeneration werden gebraucht verschleudert.
> 
> Eigentlich ist der Absturz noch viel zu klein, denke ich jedenfalls.



NVidia hat sich im Miningboom verschätzt und die Schuld dafür dann auf AMD geschoben. Dann haben sie den Markt falsch eingeschätzt und geglaubt Kunden würden RTX-Karten kaufen, obwohl es dafür keine unterstützte Software gab und auch heute nicht wirklich gibt - zwei Spiele des selben Genres sind keine breite Grundlage. Der happige Aufpreis für das sinnlose Feature tat sein Übriges dazu. Es dürfte auch nicht wirklich hilfreich sein, wenn man einen Haufen Kunden mit 4k-Monitoren hat und diesen dann ein Produkt vor die Nase setzt, das auf besagten Bildschirmen nicht wirklich mehr FPS liefert - im Gegenteil, für ein Großteil der Turing-Modellreihe ist eine Reduktion der Auflösung notwendig, um überhaupt vernünftige Bildraten zu erlangen.


----------



## Freiheraus (15. Februar 2019)

Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> Die Preise wird man wohl erst einmal beibehalten, auch wenn einige Händler bereits damit begonnen haben, diese zu Lasten ihrer eigenen Marge zu senken.



Hat Huang angedeutet, dass Nvidia die Preise nicht senken wird oder ist das eine Einschätzung des Autors? Honecker meinte ebenfalls bis zum Schluß: vorwärts immer, rückwärts nimmer.


----------



## Vega56pulse (15. Februar 2019)

Chatstar schrieb:


> NVidia braucht raytracing um in 5 jahren überhaupt noch am markt zu sein.



lol good one aber totaler quatsch


----------



## Ion (15. Februar 2019)

Ich hätte mir da lieber "normale" Karten gewünscht, so wie früher. Ordentlich Mehrleistung beim Highend Modell (man denke nur mal an die 8800GTX Zeiten) und "normale" Preise bei den Mittelklasse Karten, welche dann trotzdem ein Upgrade zur bestehenden Hardware darstell(t)en.
Heute haste einmal ne 980Ti gekauft und bist damit immer noch gut dabei. Denn die liegt irgendwo bei 1070, 1080, Vega 56 und 64 und 2060 und irgendwie auch 2070 und Radeon VII - ich weiß, da liegen dann schon mal 20% dazwischen. Aber ganz ehrlich? 20%? Dafür gebe ich doch jetzt keine über 700€ für ne neue Karte aus, ich glaube es geht los ...


----------



## BxBender (15. Februar 2019)

Ion schrieb:


> Ich hätte mir da lieber "normale" Karten gewünscht, so wie früher. Ordentlich Mehrleistung beim Highend Modell (man denke nur mal an die 8800GTX Zeiten) und "normale" Preise bei den Mittelklasse Karten, welche dann trotzdem ein Upgrade zur bestehenden Hardware darstell(t)en.
> Heute haste einmal ne 980Ti gekauft und bist damit immer noch gut dabei. Denn die liegt irgendwo bei 1070, 1080, Vega 56 und 64 und 2060 und irgendwie auch 2070 und Radeon VII - ich weiß, da liegen dann schon mal 20% dazwischen. Aber ganz ehrlich? 20%? Dafür gebe ich doch jetzt keine über 700€ für ne neue Karte aus, ich glaube es geht los ...



Du bist ja auch die Zielgruppe für die bis zu 1649 Euro 2080 Ti Karte.
Immerhin hättest du damit locker 50% mehr Frames und Raytracing in FullHD mit garantierten 60hz - je nach Detailstufe. )


----------



## eXzession (15. Februar 2019)

Meine GTX 980 Phantom hat damals 550€ gekostet. Nach einem Jahr gab es eine neue (Garantiefall) und die aktuelle hält jetzt schon drei Jahre. Jetzt ist die Karte insgesamt 4 Jahre alt, also Zeit für eine Neuanschaffung (meine 5870, die ich davor hatte, hat ebenfalls vier Jahre durchgeackert und lag bei 450€). Neuer Monitor wird WQHD werden, also brauche ich schon mal Grafikspeicher und als  Grafik-Nerd will man auch den Regler nach rechts schieben (macht die 980 schon seit zwei Jahren nicht mehr mit). Also wird es bei mir im nächsten Monat (Steuererklärung sei dank) wahrscheinlich eine 2080 ti, aber eine von den Customs so um 1.100 €. Dazu gibts nochmal 16 GB Ram und besagten Monitor. 

RTX 2080? In Full HD vielleicht ok, aber in WQHD geht dem Ding mit RTX on die Puste aus (sieht man vor allem bei dem neuen Metro schön). Und leider ist es so: Wenn ich mir einmal alle vier Jahre eine neue Graka gönne, soll die auch was taugen. War bei meinem vorherigen auch nicht anders, nur das ich in beiden Fällen noch Azubi war, als ich die Karten angeschafft habe (nicht wundern, ich habe zwei Ausbildungen). Und wenn ich es so rechne: 550€ / 50 Monate = 11€ pro Monat (das stammt noch aus alten Zeiten, als ich mir jeden Monat etwas Geld für Hardware zurückgelegt habe). Bei einer RTX 2080TI für 1150€ wären das im gleichen Zeitraum 23 € pro Monat - mit dem Unterschied, das ich mittlerweile kein Azubi mehr bin. Dazu kommt noch der Verkauf der Altgeräte (Monitor + Graka) die auch noch mal grob  200€ in die Kasse spülen - also zahle ich insgesamt grob 950€. Und es gab auch schon Customs der 980TI, die sich da bewegt haben. Nebenbei mache ich einen Sprung von Oberklasse in die High-End Klasse. Und da finde ich es auch ok, das ich dann entsprechend zahlen muss (und ja, ich habe eine Wohnung + Auto + RL). Na ja. 800-900€ für eine 2080 TI wären auch ok gewesen, aber AMD hat ja kein wirkliches Konkurenzprodukt auf Lager.

Ob es Sinn macht zu warten und zu hoffen, das Nividia die Preise senkt? Nope, die senken wenn dann erst mit der nächsten Gen die Preise, wenn überhaupt. Navi? Wird unter 300€ vielleicht was werden, aber das ist Mittelklasse, fernab von High-End.  Die Radeon Seven sah nicht schlecht aus - bis die Tests gezeigt haben, das AMD den gleichen Fehler wie bei VEGA gemacht hat: Hyperschneller Speicher kombiniert mit Steinzeit-GPU-Architektur. Ist halt doof, wenn man einen Grafikchip für Professionelle Anwendungen einfach so zweckentfremdet.

Aktuell kann Nvidia sich das erlauben solche Preise aufzurufen - vor allem gegenüber Leuten wie mir, die ihre Maxwell Karte loswerden und gleichzeitig in der Auflösung hochgehen wollen. AMD wird solange im Highend-Segment nichts zu melden haben, bis sie ihren CGN-Kram nicht in Rente schicken. Intel? Die werden wahrscheinlich in der Oberklasse angreifen, aber gleich High-End? Glaube ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, dafür fehlt denen die Erfahung. Da würde ich mein Geld erst einmal auf Nvidia setzten, bevor ich darauf wette, das ein neuer Mitbewerber gleich mit dem ersten Launch überhaupt den Megachip schlechthin raushaut. Aktuell bekommt Intel noch nicht mal 7nm bei den CPUs vernünftig hin.


----------



## -Cryptic- (15. Februar 2019)

Zu teuer? Ja, absolut.
Aber noch bedeutender ist meiner Meinung nach die erbärmliche Verfügbarkeit gewisser Karten!

Ich habe z.B. bereits 2x zwei MSI 2080ti Gaming X Trio bestellt gehabt und am Ende waren sie wieder ausverkauft oder wurden wegen "mangelnder Aussichten auf zeitnahe Belieferung" komplett storniert. 
Hatte mir dafür extra Geld zur Seite gelegt, aber jetzt warte ich bis die Preise sinken und nutze solange meine kleine "Not-Karte" (GTX 1060 6GB) als Übergangslösung. 
Wenn ich schon bereit bin viel Geld auszugeben erwarte ich zumindest schnelle Verfügbarkeit. Aber da hängts ja zum Teil bis heute noch. Keine Ahnung wo da das Problem seitens MSI/ASUS/EVGA usw liegt. 
Es gibt zwar 2080ti-Modelle die man überall bekommt (Palit, Gainward usw.), aber die haben halt halbgare Kühllösungen oder andere Minuspunkte. Die gescheiten sind scheinbar nie in ausreichender Menge verfügbar gewesen.


----------



## Scorpio78 (15. Februar 2019)

Mich beschleicht das Gefühl, dass Nvidia zu blöd ist die eigenen Verkaufszahlen der letzen Generation richtig zu deuten,..
-Pascal hatte die erwartete Performance
-die Preis waren teils hoch aber es gab die Auswahl
-die Verfügbarkeit war eine Zeit lang sehr schlecht, auf Grund des Minigbooms

Nun hat man eine Kartegeneration rausgeballert die es schwer mit der alten hat leistungtechnisch die Krone an sich zu reißen.
Man läßt sich Features teuer bezahlen, die kaum unterstützt werden und die Performance in den Keller drücken, lächerlich.

Zur Rambestückung möchte ich hier erst gar nichts sagen.
Hat Nvidia wirklich geglaubt, dass die "hirnlosen Konsumenten" denen die Karten aus den Händen reißen?
Gerade die Ti wird zu einem Preis angeboten der einfach horrend und nicht gerechtfertigt ist.
Keiner soll hier raushauen die Ti wöre wie eine Titan der vergangenen Generation,.. Schwachsinn³.
Dafür ist die Karte zu schlecht bestückt und zu sehr kastriert. Das einzige was die beiden gemeinsam haben ist der Preis.

In dem Sinne: It just works, not!


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Februar 2019)

Ich habe mir meine PCs früher immer etwas kosten lassen, gerne auch mit NVIDIA Grafikkarten.
Und bis zur 1080Ti habe ich auch die Preissteigerungen mitgemacht. Aber die jetzige Situation, also exorbitant hohe Preise für High-End, geht mir dann doch zu weit. Das ist es mir nicht mehr wert. Das an sich wäre ja nicht so schlimm, wenn AMD adäquate Konkurrenzprodukte zu erschwinglicheren Preisen bieten würde. Aber das ist auch nicht der Fall.
Also lasse ich den PC PC sein, und gebe das Geld, welches ich sonst jährlich für High-End Hardware ausgegeben habe, lieber für andere Dinge aus.


----------



## drstoecker (15. Februar 2019)

Wen wunderts, die rtx Karten wirken eher wie ein refresh mit ner Ausstattungskskastration ggü. dem Vorgänger.


----------



## Trader87 (15. Februar 2019)

Das haben sie sowas von verdient.  Gut gibt es doch noch Leute die nicht verblendet sind wie gewisse Leute hier.


----------



## Aerni (15. Februar 2019)

ich hab ne 980ti und die hat sich mehr als gelohnt. genauso wie alle die ne 1080ti haben. und wenns so weitergeht bleibt die 980ti noch 2 jahre drin, was solls. nvidia zu teuer und amd failt wie immer.


----------



## ForeShadow (15. Februar 2019)

Trader87 schrieb:


> Das haben sie sowas von verdient.  Gut gibt es doch noch Leute die nicht verblendet sind wie gewisse Leute hier.



Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass es sich um Minderheiten handelt, die die RTX Karten von schlage eines 2080 kaufen, daher sind sie auch nicht repräsentativ. Zudem haben die Leute, die ständig die RTX Karten verteidigen, in Wirklichkeit gar keine! Es handelt sich zudem bei denen auch um Minderheiten, die besonders laut sind.


----------



## warawarawiiu (15. Februar 2019)

Shit in, shit out.

Wer so einen Muell in die laeden stellen lässt, muss sich nicht wundern wenn das Zeug verstaubt.


----------



## JonnyWho (15. Februar 2019)

Übern daumen gepeilt ist hier gradmal ne handvoll Usern aktiv mit ordentlich Beiträgen. Aber mal ganz ehrlich... DIESE BEITRÄGE ?  ich mach mir fast in die Hose beim lesen...  90% der Kommentare hier kannste direkt in den Papierkorb werfen ohne eine Sekunde darüber nachzudenken. Die Qualität ist wieder enorm hier. Gratulation Community


----------



## Maverick3k (15. Februar 2019)

Verak schrieb:


> Wenn man sich dann noch die Release Preise anhand der MSI Gaming Karten anschaut:
> 
> GTX980 - ~570€
> 
> ...



Manche brauchen halt unbedingt Gründe für ihre Ausgaben. Wenn man sein Geld ausgibt, will man natürlich das beste Produkt haben. Viele kaufen Hardware leider ohne Hirn.

Aber man darf heutzutage niemanden mehr kritisieren, will keiner lesen. Manche fangen instant zum heulen an, aber häufig gibt es keine Reaktion oder man sieht Trotzreaktionen.


----------



## Gast20190527 (15. Februar 2019)

Maverick3k schrieb:


> Manche brauchen halt unbedingt Gründe für ihre Ausgaben. Wenn man sein Geld ausgibt, will man natürlich das beste Produkt haben. Viele kaufen Hardware leider ohne Hirn.



oder sind leute wie du die es aufregt das sie sich diese Karte nicht leisten können und motzen deshalb über den Preis. Denn das ist die Realität und sonst nix.  Eure Armut kotzt mich an  

p.s. flamed mich hard!


----------



## Rattan (15. Februar 2019)

Mein Gott,

bin ich zufrieden mit meiner 1070ti...


----------



## boedefelt (15. Februar 2019)

Danielneedles schrieb:


> oder sind leute wie du die es aufregt das sie sich diese Karte nicht leisten können



Du meinst ihr pipiman ist nicht klein genug um alle 5 min. über ihren Besitz zu "reden"?

zum Thema:
Nach dem auftreten ihres CEOs gönne ich es NV. Ich hoffe mal das sie das wachrüttelt. Wenn nicht bin ich schon auf die nächsten Generationen gespannt.


----------



## shaboo (15. Februar 2019)

JonnyWho schrieb:


> Übern daumen gepeilt ist hier gradmal ne handvoll Usern aktiv mit ordentlich Beiträgen. Aber mal ganz ehrlich... DIESE BEITRÄGE ?  ich mach mir fast in die Hose beim lesen...  90% der Kommentare hier kannste direkt in den Papierkorb werfen ohne eine Sekunde darüber nachzudenken. Die Qualität ist wieder enorm hier. Gratulation Community


Du bist herzklich eingeladen, einen Qualitätsbeitrag zu verfassen, an dem wir uns dann alle mal so richtig tüchtig ein Beispiel nehmen können!

Aber wir wissen natürlich beide, dass da sowieso nichts kommen wird ...


----------



## JonnyWho (15. Februar 2019)

Maverick3k schrieb:


> Manche brauchen halt unbedingt Gründe für ihre Ausgaben. Wenn man sein Geld ausgibt, will man natürlich das beste Produkt haben. Viele kaufen Hardware leider ohne Hirn.
> 
> Aber man darf heutzutage niemanden mehr kritisieren, will keiner lesen. Manche fangen instant zum heulen an, aber häufig gibt es keine Reaktion oder man sieht Trotzreaktionen.



mich würde mal interessieren mit welchem Recht du glaubst andere kritisieren zu können. Es ist doch jedem selbst überlassen wofür er sein Geld rauswirft oder nicht ? Wenn du keine Lust hast auf die Ausgaben einer RTX Karte dann lass es doch einfach sein und kauf das was du dir leisten willst. Wieso sollte dir das das recht geben andere zu kritisieren? Ich hab für meine RTX 2080 650€ gezahlt im Oktober 2018 und hab das gerne gezahlt. Meine 1080 Ti die ich davor hatte ging für fast 800€ weg bei Ebay. und die neue Karte ist schneller und leiser. also ein Top Deal für mich. Muss ich mich jetzt von dir kritisieren lassen weil ich mir eine RTX 2080 gekauft habe? Was geht dich das denn an.

Wenn hier jeder der nur rumtrollen will ( keine direkten Menschen gemeint) mal vor seiner eigenen Tür fegen würde, wäre überall sauber. Lasst die Leute doch einfach Leben und hört auf hier von Idioten oder sonstigem Quatsch zu schreiben. Das kann euch doch völlig egal sein. Wenn ich jeden ignorieren würde der hier nur stunk macht, würde ich gradmal 3 Leute in dieser News von über 100 Kommentaren lesen. Super Leistung Leute ehrlich ! 

Ich freue mich schon auf eure direkten Angriffe. Allen voran sicher wieder die üblichen Chaoten.


----------



## JonnyWho (15. Februar 2019)

shaboo schrieb:


> Du bist herzklich eingeladen, einen Qualitätsbeitrag zu verfassen, an dem wir uns dann alle mal so richtig tüchtig ein Beispiel nehmen können!
> 
> Aber wir wissen natürlich beide, dass da sowieso nichts kommen wird ...



Ich lache lieber über deine lächerlichen Beiträge die du verfasst zu diesem Thema. Das ist besser  Was du denkst über mich zu Wissen und was nicht, solltest du für dich behalten. Du liegst falsch


----------



## shaboo (15. Februar 2019)

JonnyWho schrieb:


> Ich lache lieber über deine lächerlichen Beiträge die du verfasst zu diesem Thema. Das ist besser  Was du denkst über mich zu Wissen und was nicht, solltest du für dich behalten. Du liegst falsch


Lächerlich sind Leute wie Du, die in einem Thread nichts anderes zustandebringen als den Leuten zu sagen wie ******* sie sind. Keine Ahnung, warum Du Dich dann überhaupt hier rumtreibst, wenn wir alle so furchtbar sind. Ist natürlich Deine Entscheidung, aber wäre Deine kostbare Zeit in Foren mit intelligenten Menschen und lesenswerten Beiträgen nicht besser verbracht?


----------



## Bevier (15. Februar 2019)

JonnyWho schrieb:


> Wenn hier jeder der nur rumtrollen will ( keine direkten Menschen gemeint) mal vor seiner eigenen Tür fegen würde, wäre überall sauber. Lasst die Leute doch einfach Leben und hört auf hier von Idioten oder sonstigem Quatsch zu schreiben. Das kann euch doch völlig egal sein. Wenn ich jeden ignorieren würde der hier nur stunk macht, würde ich gradmal 3 Leute in dieser News von über 100 Kommentaren lesen. Super Leistung Leute ehrlich !
> 
> Ich freue mich schon auf eure direkten Angriffe. Allen voran sicher wieder die üblichen Chaoten.



Du hast ja darum gebeten ^^: lustig, dass so etwas gerade von dir kommt, der jeden angreift, der AMD kauft oder irgendwie verteidigt... gerade das vor der eigenen Haustür fegen, solltest DU dir unbedingt einmal selbst vornehmen.

Sonst hast du sicherlich Recht damit, jeder darf sich kaufen was er will, ohne sich dafür verteidigen zu müssen und ja, die RTX sind nicht schlecht, nur viel zu teuer für das, was sie bieten. Dass du mit deiner zufrieden bist, freut mich aber die Masse ist das eben nicht, wie du an den Umsätzen nVs seit Release der Gen erkennen kannst. Denn dies ist die erste Generation ohne echte Mehrleistung zum selben Preis, sondern nur einem noch relativ unbrauchbaren Zusatzfeature und auch die gab es bisher immer kostenlos obendrauf...
Daher, die bisher mit Abstand mieseste neue Grafikkartenserie aus dem Hause nV, die es schafft selbst Thermi zu toppen!


----------



## JonnyWho (15. Februar 2019)

Bevier schrieb:


> Du hast ja darum gebeten ^^: lustig, dass so etwas gerade von dir kommt, der jeden angreift, der AMD kauft oder irgendwie verteidigt... gerade das vor der eigenen Haustür fegen, solltest DU dir unbedingt einmal selbst vornehmen.



Ich sehe dreck vor deiner Haustür, geh mal bitte dort putzen. Danke 



shaboo schrieb:


> Lächerlich sind Leute wie Du, die in einem Thread nichts anderes zustandebringen als den Leuten zu sagen wie ******* sie sind. Keine Ahnung, warum Du Dich dann überhaupt hier rumtreibst, wenn wir alle so furchtbar sind. Ist natürlich Deine Entscheidung, aber wäre Deine kostbare Zeit in Foren mit intelligenten Menschen und lesenswerten Beiträgen nicht besser verbracht?



ich beleidige im gegensatz zu dir niemanden und unterstelle auch niemanden Etwas. Vielleicht solltest du die Schulbank nochmal drücken um Kommentare richtig zu deuten. Oder bist du etwa ein Kleinkind das noch in die Schule geht ? Deine Kommentare könnten es fast vermuten lassen.


----------



## Gast20190527 (15. Februar 2019)

Süß die kleinen. Wollt ihr nicht wieder etwas runterkommen? Imerhin gehts hier nur um ne Grafikkarte  Euch kann es doch allen nur recht sein wenn die Verkäufe gefallen sind und der Preis dann sinkt. Dann könnt ihr euch endlich eure RTX 2080 kaufen. AMD wird das auch merken mit der Radeon 7, die ist auch zu teuer fürs gebotene. Also eigentlich nur Win / Win für alle.


----------



## Bevier (15. Februar 2019)

JonnyWho schrieb:


> Ich sehe dreck vor deiner Haustür, geh mal bitte dort putzen. Danke
> 
> 
> 
> ich beleidige im gegensatz zu dir niemanden und unterstelle auch niemanden Etwas. Vielleicht solltest du die Schulbank nochmal drücken um Kommentare richtig zu deuten. Oder bist du etwa ein Kleinkind das noch in die Schule geht ? Deine Kommentare könnten es fast vermuten lassen.



Du beleidigst und greifst andere an, die entweder Anti-nV eingestellt sind oder allgemein Pro-AMD. Daher, du bist einfach nur lächerlich, somit selbst ein guter Grund sich über dich zu amüsieren. Weitere Ausführungen würde man vielleicht als Beleidigung auslegen können, daher verkneife ich es mir, auch weil du es mir nicht wert wärst...
Und im Gegensatz zu dir, bin ich sehr wohl in der Lage "meine" Marke zu krittisieren, du schluckst hingegen voller Freude jeden Scheiß, den Huang auch nur verzapfen kann.


----------



## Rollora (15. Februar 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wundert das wirklich jemanden?
> Teils einfach nur noch als absurd hoch zu bezeichnende Preise für die entsprechenden Karten, wenig Titel wo der Spieler durch Turing einen sichtbaren grafischen Mehrwert bekommt.
> Warum also sollten die Käufer Nvidia für die RTX-Karten (im positivien Sinne) nun "die Bude einrennen"?



Mich wundert immer, dass man hier im Forum glaubt die Meinung hier spreche für die ganze Welt. Nvidias mittelprächtige Zahlen werden nicht von den 5% informierten Käufern gemacht sondern sind eine Kombination verschiedener Faktoren. Hohe Preise sind ja egal, denn Bauer Hans hat halt ein gewisses Budget und darum kauft er halt. Er bekommt darum halt dann keine 2080 sondern eine 2070. Viel eher ist aber problematisch, dass Bauer Hans noch eine Karte hat die schnell genug für alles ist und gar keinen Bedarf hat sich was neues zu holen. Oder, dass der Krypto Boom vorbei ist. Und nicht, dass 5% der User den Early Access Aufscglag nicht zahlen wollen


----------



## Gast20190527 (15. Februar 2019)

Bevier schrieb:


> Du beleidigst und greifst andere an, die entweder Anti-nV eingestellt sind oder allgemein Pro-AMD. Daher, du bist einfach nur lächerlich,



Genau er sollte es lieber wie du machen und jeden von der Seite anmachen der Pro Nvidia ist oder Anti AMD. Immerhin merkt man aus deinen beitragen den AMD Fan ganz klar raus. Neutral bist du auch nicht das kannst du keinem erzählen. Also wieso diskutieren? Ihr indet eh keine Lösung. Lass es gut sein  Sei der klügere und gib nach. 



Rollora schrieb:


> Mich wundert immer, dass man hier im Forum glaubt die Meinung hier spreche für die ganze Welt.



das kann ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht so ganz nachvollziehen warum das so ist.


----------



## Bevier (15. Februar 2019)

Danielneedles schrieb:


> Genau er sollte es lieber wie du machen und jeden von der Seite anmachen der Pro Nvidia ist oder Anti AMD. Immerhin merkt man aus deinen beitragen den AMD Fan ganz klar raus. Neutral bist du auch nicht das kannst du keinem erzählen. Also wieso diskutieren? Ihr indet eh keine Lösung. Lass es gut sein  Sei der klügere und gib nach.



Gerade von dir ist solch ein Kommentar doch der größte Witz überhaupt.  Du bist doch genauso ein kritkloser Allesschlucker, wie JonnyWho. Ich habe hingegen AMD immer schon bemängelt, wenn sie schlechte Arbeit leisten. Der Verbrauch ist unterirdisch und die Leistung zu schlecht, trotzdem bieten sie gegen nV genug Attraktivität um für mich interessant zu bleiben, da sie keine solch abartigen Preisvorstellungen haben. Ich bin kein Fan, ich akzeptiere nur nicht das Vorgehen von nV und da bleibt AMD leider die einzige Alternative, wenn man noch PC spielen möchte. Meine Hoffnung liegt da auch eher in Intel, als dass AMD endlich liefert oder nV vom hohen Ross steigt... auch wenn Intel nicht unbedingt für die guten P/L-Leistungen berüchtigt ist aber hier müssen sie vorsichtiger agieren, da sie erst einmal Marktanteile generieren müssen, also kann man eben noch hoffen.


----------



## Standeck (15. Februar 2019)

Rollora schrieb:


> Mich wundert immer, dass man hier im Forum glaubt die Meinung hier spreche für die ganze Welt. Nvidias mittelprächtige Zahlen werden nicht von den 5% informierten Käufern gemacht sondern sind eine Kombination verschiedener Faktoren. Hohe Preise sind ja egal, denn Bauer Hans hat halt ein gewisses Budget und darum kauft er halt. Er bekommt darum halt dann keine 2080 sondern eine 2070. Viel eher ist aber problematisch, dass Bauer Hans noch eine Karte hat die schnell genug für alles ist und gar keinen Bedarf hat sich was neues zu holen. Oder, dass der Krypto Boom vorbei ist. Und nicht, dass 5% der User den Early Access Aufscglag nicht zahlen wollen



So wie ich Bauer Hans kenne kauft er sich erst eine neue Karte wenn es mit der alten Ruckelt dass sich die Balken biegen.  Interessiert den einen Dreck was grad neues rauskommt, meistens denkt der noch nach Jahren dass seine 300 Euro Karte gefälligst schnell genug zu sein hat! 

@Topic: Find ich sehr schön dass Nvidia mit ihrer Hochpreispolitk endlich mal auf Widerstand stoßen. Vor allem auch mit ihrem nervigen Speicher Geiz. Hab halt gar keinen Grund aufzurüsten. Warum sollte ich mir eine 2080Ti holen die schweineteuer ist und gerade mal 30% schneller ist wie meine jetzige bei gleicher Speicherausstattung. Und die neue TITAN RTX ist jetzt mal endgültig raus aus meinem Preisbereich. Und wenn man RT dazuschaltet kann man gleich noch auf FullHD runterregeln damit es nicht stockt. Ne Danke, also wenn sie tatsächlich geglaubt haben dass wird der Renner freut es mich wirklich dass die mal daneben lagen.


----------



## Gast20190527 (15. Februar 2019)

Bevier schrieb:


> Gerade von dir ist solch ein Kommentar doch der größte Witz überhaupt.  Du bist doch genauso ein kritkloser Allesschlucker, wie JonnyWho.



genau deshalb bekomme ich morgen einen BenQ Monitor mit AMD Freesync statt wie sonst Nvidia G-Sync. Weil ich alles ohne kritik hinnehme. Das hast du richtig erkannt in deinem AMD Fan Denken. Mehr bestätigung benötige ich übrigens nicht. Danke


----------



## Don-71 (15. Februar 2019)

Rollora schrieb:


> Mich wundert immer, dass man hier im Forum glaubt die Meinung hier spreche für die ganze Welt. Nvidias mittelprächtige Zahlen werden nicht von den 5% informierten Käufern gemacht sondern sind eine Kombination verschiedener Faktoren. Hohe Preise sind ja egal, denn Bauer Hans hat halt ein gewisses Budget und darum kauft er halt. Er bekommt darum halt dann keine 2080 sondern eine 2070. Viel eher ist aber problematisch, dass Bauer Hans noch eine Karte hat die schnell genug für alles ist und gar keinen Bedarf hat sich was neues zu holen. Oder, dass der Krypto Boom vorbei ist. Und nicht, dass 5% der User den Early Access Aufscglag nicht zahlen wollen



Die Aussage ist sehr verwunderlich, weil Nvidias eigenes Management anderes geglaubt und prognostiziert hat! Außer sie haben alle bewußt angelogen, als sie ihre Prognose nach dem Q3 2018, Ende Oktober für das Q4 2018 abgegeben haben, mit 2,7 Milliarden $ zu erwarteten Umsatz. Daraus kann man ableiten das Nvidia mit WESENTLICH mehr Absatz ihrer Turing Karten im Weihnachtsquartal gerechnet hat, schließlich war Ende Oktober 2018 der Mining Boom schon seit 3 Monaten vorbei, wenn man den Oktober mitzählt. Sie haben sich trotz schon geplatzten Mining Booms mal eben um 500 Millionen $ verschätzt, was sehr ungewöhnlich ist.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (15. Februar 2019)

Ich find's gut, dass die Dinger liegen bleiben. Vielleicht bleibt das ja mal endlich hängen. Auch wenn ich's nicht glaube...


----------



## Xeandro (15. Februar 2019)

Kondar schrieb:


> naja nicht nur die.
> 2060 für ~225€
> 2070 für ~350€
> 2080 für ~500€
> ...



Natürlich meine ich die 2080ti nur stellvertretend für die gesamte Generation. Das ganze Preisgefüge ist im Ars.... Der Versuch von AMD das ein wenig zu durchbrechen ist mit der Radeon VII leider nicht so geglückt wie ich es mir gewünscht hätte. Jetzt muss halt eine Vega 64 für 1-2 Jahre ihre Dienste verrichten bis vielleicht Intel dem ganzen wieder ein Ordnung geben kann (JungeJunge wer hätte gedacht das ich mal auf Intel hoffe...)

Xeandro


----------



## sam10k (15. Februar 2019)

viele raffen es wohl nicht, das die RTX karten auch ohne "raytracing" option wesentlich schneller sind.
was die entwickler bislang gezeigt haben, überzeugt mich nicht. die implementierung sieht richtig mistig aus.
die oberflächen reflektieren viel zu stark. so spiegelt das doch nicht.

das ist ein kompletter fail². 
 was soll das darstellen?

https://d2skuhm0vrry40.cloudfront.net/2018/articles/2018-11-19-18-48/BVF_4_000.png

klar ist die technik super, aber die entwickler bekommen es nicht gebacken eine ansehnliche reflektion der oberflächen zu definieren.


----------



## Oberst Klink (15. Februar 2019)

Gut so!


----------



## Wieselwurm (15. Februar 2019)

Nvidia hat halt versucht die Preise zu Zementieren ! 
Die waren ja durch das Mining auch so schön hoch . 
Und weil man sich so schnell an positive Zustände gewöhnt,  hat man halt versucht daran fest zu halten. 
Dazu kommt das ja AMD keine Konkurrenz war und Intel im Segment NOCH nicht vertreten ist. 
Also warum nicht die Kunden aussaugen so gut es geht. 
Würde mich überhaupt nicht wundern wenn die sogar Technologie zurück gehalten haben. Um natürlich AMD und Intel etwas entgegen setzen zu können sobald sie Konkurrenz fähig sind.
Macht ja auch keinen Sinn alles raus zuhauen wenn kein Grund dafür besteht.
Ja der Wunsch des Kunden nach mehr Leistung ist nicht relevant! 
 Immerhin ist seid der letzten Leistungssteigerung schon Recht viel Zeit vergangen. Und das ohne etwas leistungsstarkes in der Zwischenzeit zu entwickelt ? 
Wer's glaubt! 
Es sind nur 30 % mehr und auch nur bei der 2080ti.
Ja sie haben rtx und dlss entwickelt. 
Aber warum verbrauchen sie die Chipfläche für Cores für die es keine Anwendung gibt? 
Vielleicht um zu behaupten das mehr Leistung nicht geht?? Obwohl jeder im 4k Zeitalter mehr FPS braucht? 

Warum haben sie die rtx und dlss Cores nicht exklusiv nur für die Titan raus gebracht. Das hätte gereicht um die Technologie zu testen. 
Neee das hätte ja dazu führen können das es auch Spiele gibt die das ganze unterstützen....wer will denn sowas. 
Aber nee jetzt ist jeder das Versuchskaninchen. 

Vielleicht weil ohne die verbrauchte Chipfläche schon die 2080 30% mehr gehabt hätte? 
Und die 2080ti 60%? 
Sie wissen doch das sie Leute 4 K wollen oder mehr FPS für VR Gaming! 
Gerade für VR wäre 60%+ ein Durchbruch gewesen!! 

Meiner Meinung nach haben sie sich Leistung aufgehoben. 
Sobald AMD Navi raus gebracht hat und Intel mitmischt werden sie uns eine neue Karte vorstellen die die 2080 ti weit überflügelt und den Preis wieder so hoch ansetzt, das der Preisverfall durch die Konkurrenz ausgeglichen wird. 

Das ist zwar alles nur Spekulation ..... Aber?! 
Ein Schelm wer böses über Nvidia denkt!


----------



## stuxcom (15. Februar 2019)

Die aktuellen Preisgestaltungen der aktueller GPU's  kann  niemand für gut befinden.
Egal ob Radeon VII oder RTX.


----------



## Acgira (15. Februar 2019)

Auf absehbare Zeit gibt es nur sehr wenige Spiele die Raytracing bieten. Es gibt also kaum Grund sich so eine Karte zu holen. und dann gibt es eine 1300 - 1400 € teure Karte und selbst die hat nur 11GB Ram.

Gerade Enthusiasten wollen aber eine möglichst hohe Auflösung auf ihren Monitoren sehen. Vielleicht nutzen sie  nicht immer Raytracing - Aber auf 4K-Auflösung verzichten Enthusiasten nicht so gern. Wer schon eine 11 GB Karte hat  die schnell ist - kauft sich nicht sofort eine neue 11GB-Karte die nur etwas schneller ist - aber in ihren angedachten Einsatzgebiet nicht die gewünschte Leistung erbringt. 

Weiters brauchen die Spieleentwickler  wohl noch einige Zeit um die neue Technologie nützlich und optisch ansprechend einzusetzen - ohne das dabei bei den Gamern Zweifel aufkommen. - Zudem bietet die Turing-Generation nicht jene Raytracing-Power, dass sie gänzlich und allzeit überzeugt.


Und weil es gerade mal 2 geeignete Spiele gibt und viele schon eine 1080TI haben und das update preislich ziemlich unattraktiv ist - und die ganze Turing-Generation auch noch im Vergleich zum Vorgänger in der Ram-Menge stagnierte, sollte bescheidene Verkaufzahlen Nvidia am wenigsten verwundern.  Wer ein mäßig überzeugendes Produkt erzeugt und es auf den Markt bringt, muss auch damit rechnen, dass es sich weniger gut verkauft.

Viele Enthusiasten warten schon längst auf die zweite Turing-Generation - und weil AMD nun eine 16GB-Karte hat und es auch "7nm" gibt- - kann man großer Hoffnung sein. Das mit dem was in ein zwei Jahren kommt - etwas wirklich Interessantes wird.

Turing 1 ist jedenfalls Geschichte und kann somit in den Abverkauf.  Aufwachen "Nvidia" - ja der Miniboom ist vorbei - aber ihr wollt eure Anleger doch nicht mit diesen alten Hut noch 2 Jahre hinwegtrösten. Der Dornröschenschlaf tut in der realen Welt jedenfalls nicht so gut wie im Märchen.


----------



## strelok (15. Februar 2019)

Ich gebe für eine GPU max 500-600€ aus. Alles andere ist überteuerter Elektroschrott.


----------



## Blackfirehawk (15. Februar 2019)

Man muss aber auch sagen das der Markt ziemlich gedeckt ist im Moment..
Die Meisten haben bereits ne gtx der 9x0 oder 10x0 Generation.. Oder halt dementsprechend das Amd equevalent der reihen rx3x0/4x0/5x0/vega
Auch habeen viele in mangel von Amds Konkurrenzfähigkeit zu Pascal gegriffen. 

Diejenigen die diese Karten besitzen haben es oft nicht nötig groß aufzurüsten.

In meinen Freundeskreis wird solang damit gezockt bis das dass ding an der kotzgrenze arbeitet.. 
Und wenn es soweit ist.. Ist das budget meist so 250 €-300 Euro.. Oder direkt n kompkett pc für 700-1000 Euro
Nur wenige sind bereit 1500€ für n neuen PC hinzulegen.. Sie können oder wollen es gar nicht. 

Da ist man irgentwan so mit 30-35 jahren mit anderen sachen im leben beschäftigt.. Frau.. Kinder.. Häuslebauen.. Auto kaufen oder am leben erhalten.. Neue Waschmaschine.. 


Mit ner 960 4gb/970 zb kann man immer noch viel Spaß in fullhd haben.. Wenn man halt die regler bedient.. 
N zockkumpel spielt zb battlefield 5 noch miz ner 7970 3gb und nem i5 2500k. 
Zwar alles auf low und um die 50fps.. Aber egal Hauptsache tote

Aussage dazu.. Joar da muss ma n neuer rechner her demnächst ma gucken.. 
Für die spiele die er zockt langts ja noch.. 

Hinzukommt das es durch den abebenden miningwahn nun auch viele gebrauchte Karten auf dem markt sind.. 
Ne gebrauchte 970 bekommt man immer noch für ca 130€.. Eine 980ti für um die 250€

Und Wer eine 980ti hat muss sich in sehr vielen games auvh noch lange keine Sorgen machen solang er nicht immer alle regler auf volle power knallt..


----------



## Schaffe89 (15. Februar 2019)

shaboo schrieb:


> Die Vollidioten. Wie kann man denn angesichts eines Nachfrageeinbruchs durch das Ende des Mining-Booms ernsthaft mittels einer Hochpreispolitik das Interesse an den neuen Karten noch zusätzlich im Keim ersticken und noch weiter senken?



Ja, das sind schon so richtige Vollidioten. Schaut man sich den Graphen der Umsatzentwicklung an, dürfte es denke ich sofort ins Auge fallen woran dieser extreme Anstieg lag: Mining.
Jetzt kommt es erschwerend hinzu dass diese ganzen GPU´s die vorher im Miningeinsatz waren, gebraucht günstig verschleudert werden und somit den Verkauf von Turing weiterhin erschweren.
Nimmt man diese kurzfristigen Umsatz und Gewinnsteigerungen weg, ist die Kurve weiterhin positiv, d.h. wenn sich Nvidia auf dem Niveau in etwa halten kann, dann ist alles in bester Ordnung.
Turing selbst verkauft sich sicherlich etwas schlechter als erwartet, das ist aber zu verschmerzen.

Wenn die Features breiter im Markt angekommen sind und die kleinen Karten auch released sind, wird es auch da besser laufen.



> Klar, gibt es immer noch zahlreiche total Schmerzbefreite, die die neuen Karten trotzdem kaufen, aber sollte die Analyse stimmen, dass der Umsatzrückgang auch mit Kaufzurückhaltung aufgrund der Preispolitik zu tun hat, ist es gut zu sehen, dass die Leute nicht alles mit sich machen lassen.



Ich denke es ist offensichtlich dass diese angebliche Preissteigerung die vielen so sauer aufstößt nur in einem sehr geringen Maße der Grund für diese Zahlen ist.
Wenn jetzt die laufenden Quartale beim Gaming-Absatz weiter nach unten gehen, dann hat Nvidia bei Turing Absatzprobleme.
Aktuell kann man den Einbruch aber zum Großteil bestens mit Mining erklären, dazu kommt noch der Gebrauchtmarkt der von Miningkarten geschwemmt wird.
Alles so erwartbar, bei AMD dürften die Zahlen gar noch schlimmer aussehen - mangels Einblick in deren GPU-SParte kann man aber nur schätzen.

Wenn man schätzen will, kann man dazu den Einbruch des AMD Marktanteils an dedizierten GPUs von John Peddy nehmen.
Da müssten die Q4 Zahlen auch bald verfügbarsein. Q3 war schon ein Fingerzeig.



shaboo schrieb:


> Klar, gibt es immer noch zahlreiche total Schmerzbefreite..



Es gibt auch noch Schmerzbefreitere die sich eine VII kaufen.
Aber grundsätzlich verstehe ich diesen Hate nicht, ist ja nicht so als hätte man die Preise "einfach so" angehoben.


shaboo schrieb:


> Für Nvidia wird sich an dieser Situation auch erst dann wieder etwas ändern, wenn sie die RTX-Preise deutlich(!) senken



Die Zahlen sind verglichen zu 2016 als Pascal herauskam doch absolut vergleichbar laut Chart.
Preise dürfte man erst in einem halben Jahr senken und das wäre aktuell der völlig falsche Weg, denn der Absatz mag leicht geringer sein, dennoch ist das alles sehr gesund.
Man muss das einfach weniger aus subjektiver Sicht sehen. Ohne den Ausreißer nach oben die letzten 1,5 Jahre, hauptsächlich durch Mining, sind die Zahlen auf sehr hohem Niveau und gut.
So lange hier nichts weiter nach unten geht, gibt es keinen Grund irgendwie zu reagieren.


----------



## Korn86 (15. Februar 2019)

Kondar schrieb:


> naja nicht nur die.
> 2060 für ~225€
> 2070 für ~350€
> 2080 für ~500€
> ...



Bei den Preisen würde ich auch direkt eine RTX 2070/2080 kaufen gehen, aber nicht zu den derzeitigen Mondpreisen


----------



## Blackfirehawk (15. Februar 2019)

Naja das Problem ist ebenfalls..
 Im miningboom haben sich die karten sehr gut verkauft..
Das wird von den herstellern und anlegern nun als normal gesehen und man erwartet einen ähnlichen umsatz wie wärend dieser zeit..

Das diese verkaufszahlen nach dieser miningblase einbrechen ist ja auch logisch.
Vorallem da der markt auch gut mit gebrauchten gesättigt ist.. Gebrauchte karten von rx 470-rx580 oder auch gtx1060/1070 bekommt man bei ebay momentan tonnenweise hinterhergeschmissen.


----------



## Quake2008 (15. Februar 2019)

Normalerweise müsste NV die Nachfrage jetzt über den Preis erhöhen. Außer man kommt vom hohen Ross nicht runter bis AMD kontern kann, dass wird wohl die Strategie sein, man wartet auf Konkurrenz um besser dazustehen.


----------



## takan (15. Februar 2019)

Blackfirehawk schrieb:


> xxx
> Hinzukommt das es durch den abebenden miningwahn nun auch viele gebrauchte Karten auf dem markt sind..
> Ne gebrauchte 970 bekommt man immer noch für ca 130€.. Eine 980ti für um die 250€
> 
> Und Wer eine 980ti hat muss sich in sehr vielen games auvh noch lange keine Sorgen machen solang er nicht immer alle regler auf volle power knallt..



ja, einmal ist der markt gesättigt und auf der anderen sind die preise unverschämt. genau so viel vram wie pascal.  letztens gabs für 270€ ne 1070 im angebot bei alternate. kollege hat von einer 1060 6gb upgegraded. nur das blöde ist. er will 260€ für die gammelige 1060. hab ihm gesagt mit 150, wenn er einen doofen findet für 200, wird er sie los. neulich hatte er ein angebot für 230. "ist mir zu wenig"
naja in paar monaten ist die vllt nur noch 50-100euro wert überhaupt.
sein argument, der hersteller betont die laufleistung der kugellager der lüfter und diese halten sehr lange.


----------



## Blackfirehawk (15. Februar 2019)

takan schrieb:


> ja, einmal ist der markt gesättigt und auf der anderen sind die preise unverschämt. genau so viel vram wie pascal.  letztens gabs für 270€ ne 1070 im angebot bei alternate. kollege hat von einer 1060 6gb upgegraded. nur das blöde ist. er will 260€ für die gammelige 1060. hab ihm gesagt mit 150, wenn er einen doofen findet für 200, wird er sie los. neulich hatte er ein angebot für 230. "ist mir zu wenig"
> naja in paar monaten ist die vllt nur noch 50-100euro wert überhaupt.
> sein argument, der hersteller betont die laufleistung der kugellager der lüfter und diese halten sehr lange.



Naja das die leute den gleichen preis haben wollen, für ihr gebrauchtes, wie bei neuware ist aber normal bei ebay Kleinanzeigen.. 
Das haste bei fernseher.. Autos.. Musikanlagen ect.. 
Man muss schon abstriche machen wenn man gebraucht verkauft.. Als käufer hat man in der regel ja auch keine ordentliche garantie bei gebrauchten.

Diese karten die gebraucht zum neukauf preis verkauft werden sieht man in der regel aber auch noch wochenlang.. Teilweise mehrfach reingestellt.. 
Ich guck regelmässig in den anzeigen für pc sachen im umkreis von 20km
Ne rx580 für 150 geht weg.. Eine für 200 nicht.. Und so is das auch mit den gtx 1060er


----------



## Slipknot79 (16. Februar 2019)

Dunno wie oft ich das noch sucken muss: Solange die Preise nicht deutlich droppen, verkauft sich genau gar nix schlecht.


----------



## olletsag (16. Februar 2019)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ich denke es ist offensichtlich dass diese angebliche Preissteigerung die vielen so sauer aufstößt nur in einem sehr geringen Maße der Grund für diese Zahlen ist.
> 
> Die Zahlen sind verglichen zu 2016 als Pascal herauskam doch absolut vergleichbar.


Das sieht alles andere als gut aus und die Zahlen dürften geschönt sein, weil sonst die Aktie mit Kursziel für dieses Quartal auf 170 $ abgewertet werden sollte (knapp 30 $ für das Quartal - denn sie Stand bei 205), was erst der Anfang ist. Dann bliebe wohl pro Papier ein prognostizierter Gewinn von 1 $ vor Steuern. Die sind jetzt irgendwann da, wo sie vor Mining angefangen haben. Was denkst du wer in diesen M*st dann noch investiert? Genau deshalb ist Softbank ausgestiegen und Huang bestätigte es, er sieht kein Wachstum übers GJ gesehen, weil die Quartale schon immer mehr oder weniger lastig sind und er am Nabel des chinesischen Marktes hängt. Da hat man sich komplett verpokert. Das Papier wird als instabil gehandelt, Vorsicht ist geboten! Ich kann es gerne mal aufzeigen: -40,6% über 6 Monate, der Verschuldungsgrad liegt derzeit bei knapp 50,5%!

Ich schreibe es dir auch gerne mal hin und rechne es aus. Ca. 900mio insgesamt, davon fallen 200mio auf Tegra (Gaming) und 700 mio auf dGPU (Gaming), wenn davon 20% Mining war (-140mio), hat er ca. -560mio an Gaming dGPUs weniger verkauft. Jetzt weisst du auch warum die Preise durch die Decke schiessen und er jeden Chip eine Preiskategorie höher geschoben hat,  draufgeprügelt das es nicht mehr geht. Kommt mit dieser DLSS Pampe und RT Hybrid, weil Hauptsache lange Balken. Es geht nur um Gewinne. Das war alles schon klar als Turing eingeführt wurde, letztes Jahr im August.

Ich habe einiges davon vorausgesagt, dass die Aktie noch so stabil bleibt ist den Anlegern zu verdanken und nicht nVidia, dem Markt selbst weil es kaum Alternativen gibt. Wer sich gerade eingekauft hat, dem wird es gefallen. Wer bis zu 40-50% von seinen Gewinnen verschmerzen musste, dem wohl nicht. Und was soll das mit AMD? Die liegen 38mio im Plus! Herr Huang knapp -1mrd Umsatz und -500mio Gewinn (ja genau minus!). Jetzt auf einmal ist es Mining, vorher war das alles nicht wahr und Mining war keine Größe.

Der redet ziemlich viel wenn der Tag lang ist, vor allem was interessiert ihn der Sche*ss, den er gestern gelabert hat. Dann kommt ja noch die AMD Mining Marketingverblödung und jetzt hält er auch noch künstlich die Preise oben (jammerte aber selbst umher die Preise seien viel zu hoch), um die Verluste wieder schnelllst möglich einzufahren. Das ganze Geschwafel richtete sich nur an die Softbankaktionäre, aber die sehen bei nVidia kein Wachstum mehr, die 130-150mio im Servergeschäft sind für so eine Firma ein Witz und dann gibt es auch kein Geld.

Mir kommt das immer so vor, als wenn du alles nur nachplapperst.


----------



## onkel-foehn (16. Februar 2019)

bastian123f schrieb:


> Dann sollten die schleunigst ihre Preise mal anpassen, oder gute GTX Karten ohne RTX bringen!



Machen sie doch schon !  Die RTX 2080 Ti wurde auf 999 € gesenkt und die gute RTX 1660 mit 3 GB kommt.  Also, läuft doch …   

MfG, Föhn.


----------



## Schaffe89 (16. Februar 2019)

olletsag schrieb:


> Das sieht alles andere als gut aus und die Zahlen dürften geschönt sein...



Die Zahlen sind nach dem Einbruch auf dem Niveau etwas nach dem Pascal-Launch.
Wo man das Cash mit Mining verdient hat, liegt ziemlich exakt in dem Bereich mit den hohen Umsätzen.
Turing ist sicherlich etwas weniger populär als Pascal, vor allem auch wegen Gebrauchtverkäufe der Miningkarten, die ja jetzt nicht mehr gebraucht werden.
Bleiben die Zahlen auf dem Niveau wie vor 2 Jahren, sind die Zahlen nach wie vor gut und gesund, eben ohne Miningaufschlag, von dem gar nicht einzuschätzen war, wie hoch er ist.
Es ist ja kaum zu unterscheiden aus welcher Absicht ein GPU Kauf getätigt wird.

AMD hat sicherlich ähnlich große Verluste erlitten. Prozentual könnten die sogar noch deutlich größer ausgefallen sein, nur verzichten sie es diese aufzuführen und verstecken sie, wohl mit gutem Grund.
Der nächste Blick auf den Marketshare wird dann wieder einen Apples to Apples Vergleich zulassen und dann wie Q3 2018 Rückschlüsse auf den Miningimpact bei AMD zulassen.

Ansonsten findet man in deinem Beitrag olletsag-typisch wieder lauter halbgare Rückschlüsse und Hatespeech und Unterstellungen.
Wenn du mal einen Kommentar schreibst der ohne das auskommt, sagste mir bescheid.


----------



## plusminus (16. Februar 2019)

Oh je Nvidia hat nur mit GPU,s alleine 567 Millionen Gewinn in Q1 2019 gemacht , und das trotzdem es  wirklich sehr  schlecht lief . 


Wie viel Gewinn hat den Amd mit GPU.s und CPU,s in Q4 2018 wo es noch gut lief ,  zusammen gemacht ? 38 Millionen ? 



Nvidia hat im gegensatz zu Amd  eine sehr gute und sehr moderne Produktpalette , die alle Feature,s unterstützt und Preislich noch viel Luft nach unten hat !

Den kleinen Ausrutscher ( 567 Millionen Gewinn ) wenn man da überhaupt davon sprechen kann, machen sie sehr bald wieder Wett


----------



## Gast20190527 (16. Februar 2019)

Quake2008 schrieb:


> Normalerweise müsste NV die Nachfrage jetzt über den Preis erhöhen. Außer man kommt vom hohen Ross nicht runter bis AMD kontern kann, dass wird wohl die Strategie sein, man wartet auf Konkurrenz um besser dazustehen.



Naja, was viele Menschen die hier im beitrag ihren geistreichen Senf zu diesem Thema ablassen nicht ganz erkennen ist eigentlich folgendes: Es geht nicht darum das Nvidia keinen Umsatz macht, sondern darum das man eben weniger gemacht hat. Es geht auch nicht darum das sich die RTX Karten nicht verkaufen sondern darum das sie sich nicht so verkaufen wie die Pascal Karten. Die RTX Karten an sich verkaufen sich schon. Auch in Deutschland sieht man ständig wie die zahlen bei MF und co steigen. Sie verkaufen sich eben nicht so stark. 

Ob das nun daran liegt das einfach viele eine GPU habe im Rechner und einfach nicht bereit sind eine neue zu kaufen die nur 10 bis 15% mehr bringt ( also quasi der Markt gesättigt ist) oder daran das die Karten an sich zu teuer sind. Das weis am Ende keiner. Ich vermute eher ersteres denn der Markt ist durchaus gut gesättigt. Dazu kommt das wir in einer Zeit leben in der die meisten bei Full HD angekommen sind und somit für diese im RTX Paket wenn überhaupt nur eine 2060 interessant ist ( da reichen auch die 6GB Grafikspeicher dann) Aber da man mit der RTX 2060 auch problemlos auf WQHD spielen kann von der Leistung her ist ein Upgrade von der vorherigen Generation schlichtweg nicht nötig. 

Das die Zahlen irgendwann nachlassen ist völlig klar und war vorprogrammiert. Denn man benötigt ja nicht jedes Jahr eine neue Karte. Man kann mit der letzten Nvidia generation noch super spielen. Die Leistung ist keineswegs schlechter geworden. Leider berücksichtigt sowas in diesen Kommentaren hier keiner, jeder feuert nur wegen dem Preis gegen Nvidia. Aber die wirklichen Hintergründe werden ignoriert. Zumal es auch nicht ganz so wild ist für Nvidia, sie machen ja sowieso schon nur mit GPUs mehr als das 10fache an AMD Umsatz und AMD hat dafür ne noch CPU die auch Geld bringt. Von Weltuntergang oder Umdenken würde ich da erstmal nicht reden.

Das gleiche erleben wir übrigens grade im Luxus Automobilbereich. AUDI, BMW und Porsche haben letztes jahr deutlich weniger Autos verkauft. Warum? Weil man nicht ständig einen neuen Karren benötigt, nicht weil die Qualität nicht passt sondern weil die Qualität eben so gut ist das die Kiste auch mal paar Jahre länger hält. Und an die üblichen Verdächtigen, das ist kein Vergleich mit Autos, nur eine Sichtweise wie sich eben die Welt entwickelt.


----------



## owned139 (16. Februar 2019)

Wie können die Karten sich schlecht verkaufen, wenn sie auch heute noch (4 Monate nach Release) kaum verfügbar bzw. ausverkauft sind?!
Mehr als die hälfte der Ti Modelle sind bei Alternate nicht verfügbar und die 2060 ist bei Nvidia auch nicht mehr im Shop gelistet.


----------



## RyzA (16. Februar 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wundert das wirklich jemanden?
> Teils einfach nur noch als absurd hoch zu bezeichnende Preise für die entsprechenden Karten, wenig Titel wo der Spieler durch Turing einen sichtbaren grafischen Mehrwert bekommt.
> Warum also sollten die Käufer Nvidia für die RTX-Karten (im positivien Sinne) nun "die Bude einrennen"?


Dazu kommen noch relativ häufige Meldungen über technische Defekte.
Weil der Grafikspeicher zu heiss wird.


----------



## sinchilla (16. Februar 2019)

> .oder sind leute wie du die es aufregt das sie sich diese Karte nicht leisten können und motzen deshalb über den Preis. Denn das ist die Realität und sonst nix. Eure Armut kotzt mich an


 Bei so etwas bekomme ich immer recht schnell Mitleid mit einer Mischung aus Fremdschämen, aber in unserem Land wird jedem Zugang zu Bildung gewährt. Dieser arme Tropf fiel wohl durchs Raster. Aber zum Glück gibt es auch Jobs, die sich durch totale Anspruchslosigkeit auszeichnen, da gilt dann wieder das Deckel- Topf Prinzip. Ich wünsch dir das beste, vllt bewirkt eine Änderung der Medikation auch schon einiges.

BTT: möge Nvidia lange, sehr lange an diesem Fauxpas zu knabbern haben. Vllt sollte auch Mal der altkkeidercontainer benutzt werden, manche Tierhautträger arbeiten auf einem Niveau, das seinesgleichen sucht. Der wäre beim faulen Apfel doch auch bestens unter gebracht.


----------



## Flaubaer (16. Februar 2019)

Danielneedles schrieb:


> Das die Zahlen irgendwann nachlassen ist völlig klar und war vorprogrammiert. Denn man benötigt ja nicht jedes Jahr eine neue Karte.



Mit der Argumentation müsste der Umsatz jedes Jahr sinken statt steigen, denn es haben ja immer mehr Leute Grafikkarten und irgendwann hat jeder eine bis keiner mehr eine kauft. Das Argument ist natürlich falsch. Es stimmt zwar, dass diejenigen, die letztes Jahr eine Grafikkarte gekauft haben, heuer eher weniger eine kaufen werden, dafür aber doch diejenigen die zuletzt vor 2/3/4+ Jahren eine gekauft haben. Mit einer Nutzerbasis die ausreichend groß ist gleichen sich die beiden Gruppen dann aus. Hinzu kommt aber, dass die Bevölkerung stetig wächst (ja, langsamer als früher aber die Bevölkerung nimmt trotzdem zu, nicht ab), was bedeutet, dass bei normalem - oder zu erwartendem - Lauf der Dinge die Nachfrage steigen müsste. Die Zahl der bisherigen Käufer die ihre Grafikkarte upgraden "bleibt gleich" aber es kommen durch Bevölkerungswachstum welche dazu. Das wäre zu erwarten. Wenn jetzt der Umsatz beziehungsweise Gewinn dennoch rückläufig ist, dann liegt das an irgendwelchen besonderen Faktoren. Die Situation ist nicht "völlig klar" oder "vorprogrammiert".


----------



## customer (16. Februar 2019)

Flaubaer schrieb:


> Mit der Argumentation müsste der Umsatz jedes Jahr sinken statt steigen, denn es haben ja immer mehr Leute Grafikkarten und irgendwann hat jeder eine bis keiner mehr eine kauft. Das Argument ist natürlich falsch. Es stimmt zwar, dass diejenigen, die letztes Jahr eine Grafikkarte gekauft haben, heuer eher weniger eine kaufen werden, dafür aber doch diejenigen die zuletzt vor 2/3/4+ Jahren eine gekauft haben. Mit einer Nutzerbasis die ausreichend groß ist gleichen sich die beiden Gruppen dann aus. Hinzu kommt aber, dass die Bevölkerung stetig wächst (ja, langsamer als früher aber die Bevölkerung nimmt trotzdem zu, nicht ab), was bedeutet, dass bei normalem - oder zu erwartendem - Lauf der Dinge die Nachfrage steigen müsste. Die Zahl der bisherigen Käufer die ihre Grafikkarte upgraden "bleibt gleich" aber es kommen durch Bevölkerungswachstum welche dazu. Das wäre zu erwarten. Wenn jetzt der Umsatz beziehungsweise Gewinn dennoch rückläufig ist, dann liegt das an irgendwelchen besonderen Faktoren. Die Situation ist nicht "völlig klar" oder "vorprogrammiert".


Das brauchst Du den Dumpfbacken nicht erklären, wahrscheinlich sind das die gleichen wie im Nvidia Vorstand die erst Lack rauchen und sich dann hier anmelden. Wenn man nicht mal weiß das die Vorverschuldung von 50,5% wie olletsag sie ausweist also die Summe des Fremdkapitals durch die Höhe des Eigenkapitals/Gewinn dividiert wird.
----
Nvidia nahm also 567 Millionen Gewinn ein abzüglich der Vorverschuldung für Entwicklungen und der Vorfinanzierung von Projekten plus der Kosten für das eigene Unternehmen mit dem Verlust von Investoren wie Softbank wird das eine enge Kiste. Die haben selber gar nicht soviel Geld.
----
Das erkläre jetzt bitte einem Haufen verblenderter Typen die den Gewinn der letzten zwei Jahre die in ihrer Versicherungspolice sonst als Beteiligung ausgewiesen wird einfach mal so dem Versicherungsunternehmen schenken weil die sich am Markt verzockt haben. Das ist erst die Spitze des Eisberges. Vertrauenswürdige Unternehmen agieren so bestimmt nicht. Nun will Jensen auch noch das alle seine RTX kaufen zu Preisen wie zum Miningboom obwohl der Miningboom vorbei ist weil die Vorverschuldung genau das verlangt und das Geld bereits zugesagt und geflossen ist. Was dann auf Dauer klar zu Lasten der Marge der Vermarktungskette geht denn die haben alles längst bezahlt und müssen verkaufen. Lagern will man dort nicht weil das zusätzliche Kosten verursacht.
----
Was dabei der ständige Vergleich mit AMD sollen muß mir auch mal einer erklären ein Unternehmen orientiert sich erst mal an dem was leisten kann nicht was andere leisten wollen und können. Da hat man sich bei Nvidia völlig verschätzt. Die Einnahmen der letzen zwei Jahre stammen komplett aus dem Miningboom wobei man den Anleger erzählte die Sparten würden auf Dauer wachsen auch Gaming GPU. Genau das gibt er doch in seinem Statement wieder. Die aus der Finanzabteilung sollen ihm endlich mal sagen das die Katze in den Brunnen gefallen und schon längst abgesoffen ist.


----------



## Don-71 (16. Februar 2019)

> Zumal es auch nicht ganz so wild ist für Nvidia, sie machen ja sowieso schon nur mit GPUs mehr als das 10fache an AMD Umsatz und AMD hat dafür ne noch CPU die auch Geld bringt. Von Weltuntergang oder Umdenken würde ich da erstmal nicht reden.



Zu deinen ganzen anderen Schwächen kommt auch noch eine ausgeprägte Mathematik Schwäche!
Umsatz AMD = 1,42 Milliarden
Umsatz Nvidia = 2,2 Milliarden

Macht nach der gültigen Mathematik 1,55 fach, ist also von 10 fach soweit weg, wie dein Benehmen von einem normalen Benehmen hier in diesem Forum!


----------



## Gast20190527 (16. Februar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> ist also von 10 fach soweit weg, wie dein Benehmen von einem normalen Benehmen hier in diesem Forum!



sagte DON-71


----------



## Gast20190527 (16. Februar 2019)

Flaubaer schrieb:


> Mit der Argumentation müsste der Umsatz jedes Jahr sinken statt steigen, denn es haben ja immer mehr Leute Grafikkarten und irgendwann hat jeder eine bis keiner mehr eine kauft. Das Argument ist natürlich falsch.



Mein Freund, falsch ist nur deine Reaktion und sonst garnix. Denn diese Aussage von mir ist zu 100% korrekt. Warum? Ganz einfach. Wir sind inzwischen bei Full HD auf den meisten Rechnern, haben aber erst seid Generation 9 oder 10 eine GPU die auf Full HD die Leistung bringt die der Benutzer auch möchte. Ergo hat er davor jedes jahr eine neue GPU gekauft weil er sich verbessern "musste" oder "wollte". Da jetzt diese Leistung vorhanden ist, gibt es erstmal keinen Grund auf eine neue Generation GPU umzusteigen.


----------



## Flaubaer (16. Februar 2019)

Danielneedles schrieb:


> Da jetzt diese Leistung vorhanden ist, gibt es erstmal keinen Grund auf eine neue Generation GPU umzusteigen.



Du behauptest also, dass 1920x1080 die letzte Auflösung sein wird und ab da technologischer Stillstand herrschen wird? Was ist an der Auflösung so besonders, dass du das vorhersiehst? Bis jetzt ist die durchschnittlich verwendete Auflösung stetig gestiegen und wenn du dir zum Beispiel die Steam-Umfrage vom Januar 2019 ansiehst, siehst du das auch bestätigt: 1920x1080 sinkt leicht und alle höheren Auflösungen steigen leicht. Ausserdem gibt es einen Trend zu höheren Bildwiederholungsraten von 120 Hz und darüber hinaus, wodurch die Grafikkarte auch entsprechend viele Frames berechnen muss. Die GTX 1070 schafft zum Beispiel weder konstante 60 FPS bei UHD noch konstante 120 Hz bei Full HD in aktuellen fordernden Titeln.

Deine Behauptung, dass Bildschirmtechnologie stillstehen wird und vom Markt Neuerungen nicht angenommen werden ist sehr gewagt, hast du dafür irgendwelche wissenschaftlichen Indizien?


----------



## facehugger (16. Februar 2019)

Ach, die RTX-Karten sind (zumindest laut der Redaktion) ab der 2080 überteuert. Ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen Ich hab mit meiner GTX 1080 aktuell selbst mit AAA-Titeln sehr viel Spaß in meiner bevorzugten Auflösung (WQHD). Und bei den Preisen für Turing werde ich sicher erst ab der nächsten oder gar übernächsten Generation erst wieder zuschlagen.

Sollte dann der finanzielle Aufwand für die von mir angepeilte Mehrleistung (mind. 50% zu meiner Pascal) zumindest für mich wieder *annähernd* passen. Egal ob die Karte dann von AMD oder Nvidia kommt...

Gruß


----------



## poiu (16. Februar 2019)

Ich schieße mal ins blau und behaupte es sind die Preise der 1060/1070 und 2070 und nicht die 2080(Ti) Preise
 Erinnern wir uns wie Mr Leder Jacke rumgeheult hat das AMD mit RX580/570 die Preise kaputt macht, das war doch erst vor paar wochen

Soweit mir bekannt machen die Hersteller mit dem Mittelsegment Karten ihr Geld und nicht mit dem paar High End Karten


----------



## boedefelt (16. Februar 2019)

Flaubaer schrieb:


> Deine Behauptung, dass Bildschirmtechnologie stillstehen wird und vom Markt Neuerungen nicht angenommen werden ist sehr gewagt, hast du dafür irgendwelche wissenschaftlichen Indizien?



Nu findet einer mal ne originelle Ausrede, warum sein Götze in Schwierigkeiten ist du du musst es zunichte machen.


Warum man nicht einfach verstehen kann das sich NV beim Mining verschätzt hat und nun kämpfen muss, erschließt sich wohl den wenigsten.


----------



## Hardware Freak (17. Februar 2019)

Da bringt man jahrelang die schnellste Karte extra nur mit plus zehn Frames und plus mindestens 100 bis 500 Eus auf den Markt, damit man im nächsten Jahr das gleiche machen kann und muss dann zusehen wie Amd dank des eigens geschaffenen Preis Leistungs Segmentes, dann genauso mit minus zehn Frames plus hundert Eus ins Rennen einsteigen kann... was für ein Knief...k!


----------



## Blackfirehawk (17. Februar 2019)

Das ist das eben.. Fullhd dominiert einfach noch zu sehr..
Nennt mit eine Karte der letzten 4 jahre die bei fullhd 60hz bei mittel/low settings aus dem letzten loch pfeift
Das dürft ne rx360 und ne gtx950 sein und das wars
Die meisten kaufen sich erst dann ne neue karte wenn die games auf low unspielbar sind


----------



## DrHDready (17. Februar 2019)

So sehe ich das auch.
Ne neue Grafikkarte ist eher ein Luxus den sich die meisten Leute dann mal gönnen um es dann noch ein bischen hübscher zu haben.So hatte ich es jetzt auch vor meine GTX 970 zu ersetzen aber wenn sie die Preise nicht anpassen dann passe ich eben die Grafikeinstellung an.
Für die Preise der neuen Karten habe ich mir den kompletten letzten Rechner zusammen gestellt.Verrückt

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kondar (20. Februar 2019)

Xeandro schrieb:


> Natürlich meine ich die 2080ti nur stellvertretend für die gesamte Generation. Das ganze Preisgefüge ist im Ars.... Der Versuch von AMD das ein wenig zu durchbrechen ist mit der Radeon VII leider nicht so geglückt wie ich es mir gewünscht hätte. Jetzt muss halt eine Vega 64 für 1-2 Jahre ihre Dienste verrichten bis vielleicht Intel dem ganzen wieder ein Ordnung geben kann (JungeJunge wer hätte gedacht das ich mal auf Intel hoffe...)
> 
> Xeandro



Das schöne ist ja das man kann aber nicht muss.



strelok schrieb:


> Ich gebe für eine GPU max 500-600€ aus. Alles andere ist überteuerter Elektroschrott.



naja die gute Nachricht das Du das auch in Zukunft weiter machen kannst; aber ob Du mit ner ~3060 zufrieden sein wirst?


----------



## Don-71 (20. Februar 2019)

Xeandro schrieb:


> Natürlich meine ich die 2080ti nur stellvertretend für die gesamte Generation. Das ganze Preisgefüge ist im Ars.... Der Versuch von AMD das ein wenig zu durchbrechen ist mit der Radeon VII leider nicht so geglückt wie ich es mir gewünscht hätte. Jetzt muss halt eine Vega 64 für 1-2 Jahre ihre Dienste verrichten bis vielleicht Intel dem ganzen wieder ein Ordnung geben kann (JungeJunge wer hätte gedacht das ich mal auf Intel hoffe...)
> 
> Xeandro



Ich weiß nicht wie man auf so abwegige Gedanken kommt, wenn AMD schon längst offiziell angekündigt hat (Papermaster im Interview), alle ihre Grafikkarten diese Jahr durch Navi zu ersetzen (exklusive der VII).
Somit dürfte klar sein das Navi dieses Jahr mit Performance der Vega64 plus auf den Markt kommen wird, mit GDDR 6, 8GB und 7nm, also wird AMD da einiges preislich machen können.
Ich tippe den Preispunkt bei 350-400€ für Vega64 Leistung plus, mit wesentlich weniger Verbrauch und dann geht es gestaffelt nach unten.
Da wird sich Nvidia noch umkucken.


----------



## OhmsLaw (24. Februar 2019)

Das Problem ist halt, dass es relativ wenig Kontent für RTX gibt und der vorhandene auch keinen überzeugenden Mehrwert darstellt.
Außerdem rennen wir gerade in so ein kleines Limit, wo Verbesserungen spärlich ausfallen und die Entwicklung viel kostet.


----------



## AbuMegatron (2. März 2019)

Hab mich mal durchgelesen... also 2080TI sollte 500-600€ kosten wenns ein „Normaler/Fairer“ Preis sein soll? O.o

Meint ihr die Navi wird mit ner 2080TI mithalten können?
Sehe aktuell fast nur das AMD Grafik nichts taugt...


----------



## Nightslaver (2. März 2019)

AbuMegatron schrieb:


> Hab mich mal durchgelesen... also 2080TI sollte 500-600€ kosten wenns ein „Normaler/Fairer“ Preis sein soll? O.o



Wenn die Neuerungen Sinn machen und es genug Spiele mit Anwendungen für gibt, sowie 16GB VRAM verbaut wären würde ich mir durchaus auch 800 - 900 Euro noch gefallen lassen, aber sicher keine 1300€ aufwärts, für das was die RTX 2080Ti leistet, so wie sie aktuell am Markt ist.



AbuMegatron schrieb:


> Meint ihr die Navi wird mit ner 2080TI mithalten können?
> Sehe aktuell fast nur das AMD Grafik nichts taugt...



Naja was spekuliert wird wird leistungstechnisch von 2080er Niveau ausgegangen, wohl weniger davon das sie in Konkurenz zur 2080Ti treten wird.


----------



## AbuMegatron (3. März 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja was spekuliert wird wird leistungstechnisch von 2080er Niveau ausgegangen, wohl weniger davon das sie in Konkurenz zur 2080Ti treten wird.



Nunja also mit der Leistung 2080 und ggf um 500€ würd so schnell keiner mehr nvidia kaufen


----------



## TwoCents (8. März 2019)

Die Turingkarten verkaufen sich so schlecht, dass NVIDIA im Q4/18 den höchsten Marktanteil seit Erhebung der JonPeddie Zahlen hatte, >80%:

Store | Jon Peddie Research

Problem ist also eher ein Markt- kein spezifisches NVIDIA-Problem.


----------



## Cook2211 (8. März 2019)

TwoCents schrieb:


> Die Turingkarten verkaufen sich so schlecht, dass NVIDIA im Q4/18 den höchsten Marktanteil seit Erhebung der JonPeddie Zahlen hatte, >80%.



Dass Turing Grafikkarten nicht gerade reißenden Absatz finden, war oft genug zu lesen in den vergangenen Wochen.

Siehe auch hier:
Quartalszahlen: Nvidias Gaming-Umsatz hat sich halbiert - Golem.de

Dass NV Marktanteile gewinnt, liegt schlicht daran, dass AMD aktuell keine Konkurrenz ist, nicht aber daran, dass Turing sich so gut verkauft.


----------



## TwoCents (8. März 2019)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Dass NV Marktanteile gewinnt, liegt schlicht daran, dass AMD aktuell keine Konkurrenz ist, nicht aber daran, dass Turing sich so gut verkauft.


Wie man eben sieht ist es primär eine Sache des Marktes und nicht von NVIDIA/Turing allein.


----------



## Cook2211 (8. März 2019)

TwoCents schrieb:


> Wie man eben sieht ist es primär eine Sache des Marktes und nicht von NVIDIA/Turing allein.



Da gibt es nichts primäres, sondern es ist eine Kombination aus mehreren Gründen:

-Ende des Mining Booms
-Daraus resultierende Marktschwäche
-Schlechter Turing Absatz


----------



## TwoCents (8. März 2019)

Der Turing Absatz kann ja nicht so schlecht sein, wenn man fast 10 Prozentpunkte Marktanteil gewonnen hat. Nur mit Karten im Highend.


----------



## Cook2211 (8. März 2019)

TwoCents schrieb:


> Der Turing Absatz kann ja nicht so schlecht sein, wenn man fast 10 Prozentpunkte Marktanteil gewonnen hat. Nur mit Karten im Highend.



Wer sagt denn, dass für die Steigerung des Marktanteils nur High-End Karten zuständig waren? Hast du da mal genauere Information, vor allem in Anbetracht dessen, dass überall zu lesen ist, dass der Turing Absatz nicht gut ist?


----------



## TwoCents (8. März 2019)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn, dass für die Steigerung des Marktanteils nur High-End Karten zuständig waren? Hast du da mal genauere Information, vor allem in Anbetracht dessen, dass überall zu lesen ist, dass der Turing Absatz nicht gut ist?


Ja Moment. Turing ist nur im oberen Preissegment mit relativ wenig Stückzahlen -> wenig Auswirkung auf den Marktanteil.

Dennoch steigert NVIDIA mal eben so fast 10 Prozentpunkte den Marktanteil. Wie schlecht muss dann erst der Absatz von AMD gewesen sein?


----------



## Cook2211 (8. März 2019)

TwoCents schrieb:


> Ja Moment. Turing ist nur im oberen Preissegment mit relativ wenig Stückzahlen -> wenig Auswirkung auf den Marktanteil. Dennoch steigert NVIDIA mal eben so fast 10 Prozentpunkte den Marktanteil. Wie schlecht muss dann erst der Absatz von AMD gewesen sein?



Richtig, dass ist die Frage. 
Übrigens vergisst du scheinbar, dass z.B. immer noch GTX1060 Grafikkarten neu verkauft werden. Es wurden und werden also von NVIDIA nicht nur Turing Grafikkarten verkauft. Und ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass sich viele Leute lieber eine GTX1060 für 200€ kaufen, als eine RTX2060 für über 300€


----------



## TwoCents (8. März 2019)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Richtig, dass ist die Frage.
> Übrigens vergisst du scheinbar, dass z.B. immer noch GTX1060 Grafikkarten neu verkauft werden. Es wurden und werden also von NVIDIA nicht nur Turing Grafikkarten verkauft. Und ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass sich viele Leute lieber eine GTX1060 für 200€ kaufen, als eine RTX2060 für über 300€


Du solltest den Link lesen. JonPeddie betrachtet *nicht* die Verkäufe an Endverbraucher.


----------



## Cook2211 (8. März 2019)

Ich habe den Link gelesen, dort ist von Shipments die Rede, in diesem Thread geht es aber um Verkaufszahlen. Das wiederum macht deine Argumentation dann allerdings auch nicht logischer. Denn Anhand von Auslieferungen an den Handel lässt sich nicht der Erfolg ablesen. Nur weil NVIDIA, möglicherweise, viele Turing Karten an den Handel ausgeliefert hat, heißt das doch nicht, dass Turing erfolgreich ist. Das zeigt ja dann auch der Artikel zum Thread, wo zu lesen ist, dass Turing im Verkauf eben nicht erfolgreich ist. Im Endeffekt ziehst du die falschen Schlüsse, was Erfolg und Misserfolg von Turing angeht.
Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass unter Shipments dann auch die genannte GTX1060 zählt, denn EoL ist diese noch nicht, oder die 1050Ti, oder...
Die Zahlen von Jon Peddie lassen sich nicht, wie von dir getan, nur auf Turing reduzieren.


----------



## TwoCents (8. März 2019)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Link gelesen, dort ist von Shipments die Rede, in diesem Thread geht es aber um Verkaufszahlen.


Shipments = Verkaufszahlen (für NVIDIA).



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Die Zahlen von Jon Peddie lassen sich nicht, wie von dir getan, nur auf Turing reduzieren.


Nein, aber auf eine Tendenz, die eben zeigt, dass NVIDIA unter dem Markt leidet. Unabhängig von Turing oder nicht.


----------



## Cook2211 (8. März 2019)

TwoCents schrieb:


> Shipments = Verkaufszahlen (für NVIDIA).



Keineswegs. Denn falls die ausgelieferten Produkte ich den Ladenregalen wie Blei liegenbleiben, dann ist das weder NV, noch den Aktionären egal, denn dann sind die jeweiligen Produkte ein Misserfolg.



TwoCents schrieb:


> Nein, aber auf eine Tendenz, die eben zeigt, dass NVIDIA unter dem Markt leidet. Unabhängig von Turing oder nicht.



Nein, der schleppende Verkauf von Turing hat genauso einen Einfluss.
Ich verweise diesbezüglich nochmal auf meinen Post #123 und beende die Diskussion damit von meiner Seite aus, bevor sich die Diskussion im Kreis dreht.


----------



## TwoCents (9. März 2019)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Keineswegs. Denn falls die ausgelieferten Produkte ich den Ladenregalen wie Blei liegenbleiben, dann ist das weder NV, noch den Aktionären egal, denn dann sind die jeweiligen Produkte ein Misserfolg.


Oh, du hast ja echt Ahnung vom Verkauf an den Endkunden 

Kleiner Denkhinweis an dich: Warum verkaufen Händler eigentlich ihre Produkte unterhalb des UVPs? 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nein, der schleppende Verkauf von Turing hat genauso einen Einfluss.


Leider ist der schleppende Verkauf nur eine Behauptung ohne Beleg. Vorliegende Zahlen (Steam-Statistik, Shipment-Zahlen) belegen das Gegenteil.


----------



## Cook2211 (9. März 2019)

Wie wäre es, wenn du wenigstens mal die Artikel lesen würdest, über die du diskutierst, bevor du Belege forderst, die dort nachzulesen sind?



TwoCents schrieb:


> Oh, du hast ja echt Ahnung vom Verkauf an den Endkunden
> Kleiner Denkhinweis an dich: Warum verkaufen Händler eigentlich ihre Produkte unterhalb des UVPs?



Wie ich merke, bist du in deiner Borniertheit offenkundig nicht in der Lage oder Willens, den Zusammenhang dessen, was ich schrieb zu verstehen.
Und da mir für sowas meine Zeit zu schade ist, bin ich dann, wie bereits angekündigt, raus aus dieser Diskussion.


----------



## TwoCents (9. März 2019)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn du wenigstens mal die Artikel lesen würdest, über die du diskutierst, bevor du Belege forderst, die dort nachzulesen sind?


Leider ist dort kein Beleg zu finden.

Wäre auch kein Beleg dafür, schließlich streite ich niedrigere Verkaufszahle nicht ab. Ich sage nur, dass es primär ein Markt- kein NVIDIA/Turing-Problem. Dafür ist dein Link überhaupt gar kein Beleg.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wie ich merke, bist du in deiner Borniertheit offenkundig nicht in der Lage oder Willens, den Zusammenhang dessen, was ich schrieb zu verstehen.


Es hat wenig mit Borniertheit zu tun, wenn man einfach nur jemanden auslacht, der behauptet Shipments von NVIDIA hätten nichts mit deren Verkaufszahlen zu tun. Vielleicht solltest du dich einfach nicht zum Thema äußern, wenn du über die Zusammenhänge keine Ahnung hast? (huch! War sicher auch wieder eine bornierte Äußerung  )


----------



## hoffgang (9. März 2019)

TwoCents schrieb:


> Wäre auch kein Beleg dafür, schließlich streite ich niedrigere Verkaufszahle nicht ab. Ich sage nur, dass es primär ein Markt- kein NVIDIA/Turing-Problem. Dafür ist dein Link überhaupt gar kein Beleg.



Ein deutlicher Hinweis darauf findet sich in genau dem Artikel der hier diskutiert wird...



> Nvidia selbst sagte bereits durch die Blumen, dass es eine größere Zurückhaltung der Kunden beim Erwerb von Enthusiasten-Grafikkarten  gibt. Heißt im Klartext: _*Die schnellen Turing-Karten ab der RTX 2080  sind im Moment schlichtweg zu teuer für das Gebotene*_ und werden vom  Markt nicht so gut angenommen wie noch Pascal.



Ich würde also schon behaupten, dass die Gründe für niedrigere Verkaufszahlen auch im Portfolio zu finden sind.


----------



## TwoCents (9. März 2019)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ein deutlicher Hinweis darauf findet sich in genau dem Artikel der hier diskutiert wird...


1. Fehlt dem Artikel der Beleg für diese Aussage von Seiten NVIDIA
2. Ist die Formulierung "durch die Blumen" ein ziemlicher starker Hinweis darauf, dass eine Aussage hier stark verfälscht/zuviel hineininterpretiert wird
3. Widerspricht die Aussage gar nicht dem, was ich behaupte. Auch der Marktverlauft - der ja nun belegt ist - ist ein Grund für genanntes Verhalten.

Sieht man ja schon daran, dass dein fett gedruckter Text überhaupt gar nichts mit der angeblichen Aussage von NVIDIA zu tun hat. Aussage soll nur gewesen sein, dass die Verkaufszahlen niedrig. Gründe nennt NVIDIA kein. Dazu Erfindung von PCGH: Turing ist zu teuer.

Schade, dass du vor lauter Anstrengung zu Beleidigen und zu Pöbeln nicht mal zwei Sekunden über das nachdenkst, was da steht. Hättest du auch selbst drauf kommen können.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich würde also schon behaupten, dass die Gründe für niedrigere Verkaufszahlen auch im Portfolio zu finden sind.


Behaupten und beleidigen tust du viel, belegen leider gar nichts


----------



## hoffgang (9. März 2019)

TwoCents schrieb:


> 1. Fehlt dem Artikel der Beleg für diese Aussage von Seiten NVIDIA
> 2. Ist die Formulierung "durch die Blumen" ein ziemlicher starker Hinweis darauf, dass eine Aussage hier stark verfälscht/zuviel hineininterpretiert wird
> 3. Widerspricht die Aussage gar nicht dem, was ich behaupte. Auch der Marktverlauft - der ja nun belegt ist - ist ein Grund für genanntes Verhalten.
> 
> ...



Wow, soviel Text, sowenig Inhalt:



> However, deteriorating macroeconomic conditions, particularly in China,  impacted consumer demand for NVIDIA gaming GPUs.  In addition, sales of  certain high-end GPUs using NVIDIA’s new Turing™ architecture were lower  than expected.  These products deliver a revolutionary leap in  performance and innovation with real-time ray tracing and AI, *but some  customers may have delayed their purchase while waiting for lower price  points* and* further demonstrations of RTX technology in actual games*.



NVIDIA Updates Financial Guidance for Fourth Quarter of Fiscal Year 2019 | NVIDIA Newsroom
Ist das Original Statement von Nvidia, PCGH hat das schlicht sinngemäß zusammengefasst und übersetzt. Denn aus dem Statement von Nvidia kann man sehr wohl das Fazit von PCGH erkennen.


----------



## TwoCents (12. März 2019)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wow, soviel Text, sowenig Inhalt:


Würde dein Posting jetzt nicht als viel Text bezeichnen, aber wenig Inhalt ist da wirklich nicht da 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ist das Original Statement von Nvidia, PCGH hat das schlicht sinngemäß zusammengefasst und übersetzt. Denn aus dem Statement von Nvidia kann man sehr wohl das Fazit von PCGH erkennen.


Besonders BILDhaft hast du ja folgendes Zitat markiert von PCGH:


> Die schnellen Turing-Karten ab der RTX 2080 sind im Moment schlichtweg zu teuer für das Gebotene


Finde ich leider nicht in dem von dir gelieferten Zitat. Nette Nebelkerze 

Also: Immer noch unbelegt, was du behauptest, immerhin klappt beleidigen bei dir


----------

